# Buster and Tucker's pics



## lyndsy (Mar 4, 2005)

Well I thought since now the boys are home, I should start thier own thread...

They had a very active night, and USED THE RAMPS!!!! T hey now run upand down both ramps at full speed chasing one another or a toy.

and speaking of toys...

They love to throw, chew, and move them around the cage. They ate a whole bunch of food, and hay. They drink alot too! 

We have accomplished peeing in the litter box, but not poos:? We'll keep working on that...

I took some pics today, not many as they have settled down for one of thier MANY, SHORT, naps.LOL

Will take some more later.

Hope you like them

This one is of Tucker trying to rest on the third floor of thier condo...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 4, 2005)

This is of Buster who is on the second level, (food level) LMBO!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 4, 2005)

Tucker trying to go to sleep...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 4, 2005)

and last but not least Buster, lazing on a full tummy...


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 4, 2005)

Lyndsy, try this technique for posting your photos:


Go to a hosting site. I use *tinypic*.com. Upload a photo, then click host it. After the photo is hosted, you have four choices on the bottom of the page. Shade the IMG file with your mouse, right click your mouse and choose _copy_. Open up another browser window to the forum to post your photo. Right click your mouse again and choose_ paste. _Click preview on the bottom of your message and your photo should show in the preview. If your are happy, then go ahead and click send. You can paste multiple IMG files in one message. Just keep hitting preview. Just remember, once you hit send, it's there forever!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 4, 2005)

Awww!!! They're too cute! :shock:


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 4, 2005)

Mambo thanks for the great tip, i'll try it next time, but i'm not great with computers so i'd find some way to mess it up i'm sure! LOL

BBW- they are just precious, I could just love hug and squeeze them to little bits...


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 4, 2005)

such cute bunnies.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 4, 2005)

Adorable bunnies!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2005)

Cute, very cute...........I want to get one now. 

Rainbows!


----------



## Fergi (Mar 4, 2005)

Too precious! What little darlings you have Lyndsy, I am sure they will keep you on your toes!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Lyndsy! 

I'm speechless at how absolutely beautiful they are. Look at those Precious Boys! 

The pictures you take are beautiful. Whatever camera you're using, combined with your eye for getting their best moments - WOW! :shock: 

I'm going to show Tucker and Buster off to some of my friends locally. They're sure to melt many hearts.

Continue with the stories, and understand that the pictures will be here and there because you're just loving them up and enjoying them. 

Kisses to them love me.



-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 4, 2005)

How cute is this?


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 4, 2005)

Awwww


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 4, 2005)

Buster laying on top of the heat vent...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 4, 2005)

and Tuckerright after, same pose and all...


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 4, 2005)

Lyndsy, they are lovely photos. I am so happy that your boys have settled in so quickly. They are really beautiful - Jan


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 4, 2005)

They share... (so far)


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 4, 2005)

I think I _need_ Buster...:shock:

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 4, 2005)

Pssttt... Raspberry,

I could use another Tucker in the house....I think we can do this.Let's buddy-up with Lyndsy and she won't suspect a thing when one morning they're gone. 

Deal? Deal.

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 4, 2005)

:shock:

You'll have to take me down first ladies!!!!

LMBO!

They do some of the funniest things...


----------



## Emmy-webby (Mar 4, 2005)

Aww! What cute buns you have there. I just wanna squeeze the little one. I just love the picture of Buster lying on top of the heat vent. It's soo adorable. I remember when Emmy was little like that when we got her..well not that little but much more bigger than Buster over there! EkKk!!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah Buster's pretty small yet. He's about half the size of Tucker boy. He pack the food in so i'm expecting a huge growth spurt soon... LOL


----------



## SLRabbits (Mar 4, 2005)

You had better be glad you live in Canada missy. :X

They are too cute for words..

~Nichole


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2005)

I showed the photos to my daughter and explained about Tucker's ear. She was so sad about that, but she loves them so much! 

One of these days, I have a feeling we are going to have a barn full of bunnies LOL!


----------



## ariel (Mar 5, 2005)

Awwww I WUV those guys!!!! They are gorgeous and well worth the wait even though I know it drove you NUTS!!! LOL


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 5, 2005)

I have the perfect plan! Carolyn, as you well know, once SLG starts talking there is no stopping her. We could introduce her to Lyndsy! The trap would be set! We'd grab the bunnies (might even leave SLG there, depending on the day) and off we'd go!



Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Sorry I haven't been around lately but, i've been really sick. I was rushed to the hospital last night. I have been feeling awful since we came home from Mexico, and went to the walk in clinic to get some meds.They weren't helping at all, and I became dehydrated. So my husband took me into the hospital and they hooked me to an IV and gave me some demerol(sp?) and some gravol. I feel somewhat better today but i'm really tired.

Back to the boys, I haven't been able to spend much time with them in the last few days, but they are doing fine, eating drinking, POOING! LOL

When I feel better i'll post some more pics, they are just way to cute!

Lyndsy


----------



## lovrabs (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm sorry, Lyndsy. I have gotten dehydrated 3 times and I had to go to the hospital. I know how you feel. When you get up finally from the bed, you're not sure if you can balance yourself. It is really weird. Anyway, glad your better and back!!

Ally:dude:


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Lyndsy-

I'm sorry that you have not been feeling well. Feel better soon 

Take it easy.

Jenn


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Lyndsy, what a time to get ill, after you've waited so long to have these little guys home. Hope you're back to good health soon - after all, you are going to need your energy to keep up with them - Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I have the perfect plan! Carolyn, as you well know, once SLG starts talking there is no stopping her. We could introduce her to Lyndsy! The trap would be set! We'd grab the bunnies (might even leave SLG there, depending on the day) and off we'd go!
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry




Sounds great! Let's Go for it, but I'll take SLG with me. I'm sure the four ofus can fit in the car!





* * * * * * * * * *

Morning Lyndsy!

How was the weekend with the babies??

Made a new avatar, you don't have to use it if you don't want to. I just thought it was a great picture of the two of them. Give them hugs and kisses for me.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 7, 2005)

That avatar is too cute!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello again,

Thank you all for the get wells, that meant alot. I found out it's E-coli poisoning... YUCK!Though i'm still in a lot of pain, I can finally eat again. Toast and soup, if you call that eating... LOL

Carolyn, thanks for the new avatar, I just love it! It is the cutest.

The boys are doing great, my husband has been letting them out for their free run times for me. Our dog is just in love with them, he lays on the floor and lets them hop right up to him. Buster is all over him,even snuggles right into him... Awwwww

They just love the ramps in their cage, and their toys too... They've got a "chube" in their cage and they take turns running through it.It's too cute.

TTYS,

Lyndsy


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

That's the pits, Lyndsy! I hope you're feeling better. God, that wipes you out and cleans you out all at the same time. Do take good care of yourself.

I thought about you and yours this weekend while I was out and about. Seeing the new pictures posted this morning really made the morning coffee taste a bit better. What nice faces to wake up to. 

An old friend of mine met my rabbits for the first time this weekend. Fell absolutely in love with each of them, of course, and they all hammed up their personalities. 

I'm so thrilled to hear that the little ones and the pup are getting along well. When you're feeling better and you can catch that cuddling on film, you'll have to post the picture. 

Your boys sure are a good-looking pair!



Get your rest and do feel better. I feel so badly for you. Take good care.

-Carolyn


----------



## Lassie (Mar 7, 2005)

Does your bunnies scratch and lick them selves alot? Cause mine does but I don't know why. Delia


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

They don't scratch themselves very much, but they sure do take a lot of baths - lick themselves. 

You might want to look for some dry, flakey skin - like dandruff if they're scratching a lot. If you think it's excessive, you want to just be sure they don't have fur mites or fleas. If they're shaking their ears and scratching them, check their ears for signs of ear mites.

You might want to look at this post:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=2994&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=ear+mites

-Carolyn


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 7, 2005)

Cosmo has been examined by 2 vets since I got him, and he has had nothing that looks like mites or fleas....but he does scratch inside his ear and then lick his foot...or he'll do a head flick, but I think that's more of a binky-related head flick than a problem with his ears. He will do an occasional scratch, but hey, we all get itchy now and then!

-Vanessa


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is Buster with Daytona, Tucker doesn't get too close yet...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 7, 2005)

Here they are again, 

Daytona knocking at the door to see if his brothers can come out to play...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is Buster cleaning himself:?

Tucker just kinda hid from the camera today.

There's always tomorrow!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 7, 2005)

and this is my Daytona, how cute is he?

He is 1 year old, and Keeshound. 

(and very "big" brother in all senses)


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

Daytona's a Beast! I don't blame Tucker for not getting close. 

Must've not have been a good hare day for Tucks. That's okay. 

Look at Buster - so brave and strong!



-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 7, 2005)

He's a big dog compared to them. Buster doesn't seem to care that there's a size difference. Daytona grooms Buster and he lays there just soaking up all the attention he can get. He's the attention hogger. You know how they say, there's one to every family? Well they're all like that here, you get out the camera and oh boy,except my little Tucker. But he's always been a little shy.

Tucker just kinda hopped around today. He gave me a lick on the way out, and played for about 45 mins. and took himself to the 3rd floor of their condo to play with the toys...Buster on the other hand had to be taken home after escaping from the office. He had some help opening the door from big brother Daytona...:?Those two, I swear were made for each other, both always into something. Little monkeys!

Lyndsy


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lyndsy,

Like your new avatar and your babies are wayyy too cute.Looks like a favorite spot is on the heat register, is the air on?

E-coli poisoning is serious stuff. Was it something you ate? Drink plenty of fluids and get better.

Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *You know how they say, there's one to every family?


In the Lion King, the Zazu says something to the Mufasa, as he's talking about Scar, "There's one in every familyand theyalways manageto ruin the party. In my family, there's two."



-Carolyn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 7, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around lately but, i've been really sick. I was rushed to the hospital last night. I have been feeling awful since we came home from Mexico, and went to the walk in clinic to get some meds.They weren't helping at all, and I became dehydrated. So my husband took me into the hospital and they hooked me to an IV and gave me some demerol(sp?) and some gravol. I feel somewhat better today but i'm really tired.
> 
> ...


oooo did you drink the water? 



LOL I had to ask!



You get better and we'll be here to see the cute babies' pics


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 7, 2005)

It could have really been ANYTHING! The doctor said it could have been an ice cube, or the food, or the water in the ocean...:?

So you never really know do you?

I'm starting to feel much better now.

Hopefully in a few days i'll be able to eat something besides toast and soup! YUCK!

I'm just dying for some cheese and chocolate, and HUGE glass of milk!LOL

Lyndsy


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 8, 2005)

So, i'm trying to catch up on my sleep, because I had such horrible cramps, it was hard to sleep among other things...

I'm trying to sleep a little this morning, when all of a sudden, a hear the bars of the cage rattling... Then the plastic baby toys that hang from the top bars moving around fiercely. Finally, a loud* thud!*

So I get up to see what the thud was, they've thrown their biggest toy down to the ground level! So I let them out and lean a baby gate up against the door while I clean up the cage and bowls, then another louder crash, I look over and Buster and Tucker have pushed down the baby gate! They are now running FREE all over the upstairs.I'm now thinking to myself, how on earth am I going to catch these little monkeys? I can hardly walk as it is, with my stomach! Well Tucker didn't get too far before realizing he needed to come back, but Buster was into EVERYTHING! The bathroom, he decided to go to the washroom on Daytona's night towel (he lays on it at night) and then into the bathroom, where for some odd reason, my chameleon had been sleeping on the floor, (he has full run of the house) his first encounter with a reptile, he sniffed Katannah, and left. Into the playroom. Which is filled with a bunch of toys, he found so many places to hide! Finally back into the office. phew!:shock:

So needless to say,today their names are bugger 1 and, bugger 2! LOL They really do keep a person on their toes eh?

A very tired,

Lyndsy


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 8, 2005)

LOL, they are funny anyway.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 8, 2005)

Lyndsay, sorry you have been so poorly. It sounds really bad and I'm glad you are feeling a little better.

I just had to add to this thread as I think the new babies are absolutely gorgeous. I just can't get over how beautiful they are. I noticed your avatar first and I thought they are the cutest pair I have ever seen. They look so cuddly and soft, I just can't say enough how much I love them.

I have fallen in love with Daytona too, yet another beauty. You really are lucky to have all three of them. I'm feeling very jealous at the moment .

Vickie


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh, thankyou, they all are quite gorgeous if I do say so myself! LOL 

and they all keep me, head zoo keeper, very very busy!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, My Dear Friend,

It seems you have finally met your match - or shall I say 'matches'. 

Lock those hoodlums up and go back to bed!

-Carolyn


----------



## gjsara (Mar 8, 2005)

i love your bunnies they are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute where did you live again I'm coming to get them. canada aye.

lol

sara


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 9, 2005)

Well i'm pretty much BACK!

I still need to take it easy I think, but most of my symptoms are gone!

and the boys you ask...

are happy mummy's back! I played with them ALL day, and although I get tons of bunny kisses from Buster, Tucker still is a little shy. So we'll keep on trying. 

Neither one really likes to be fussed over, as far as brushing goes.But i'm still new and have to work my butt off to get "in" their bunny"click" I guess. LOL

Still both eating and drinking lots, and I read that at 12 weeks we can start introducing veggies!!!!!!I think they'll LOVE that!They just fuss over their food and hay sooooo much! They are definitely food motivated... LOL

Well I hope to have more pics soon. I sent the breeder the pic of the two boys together, my avatar, and she loved it! She said she misses them a lot. 

Well it's almost that time again,

Lyndsy


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 9, 2005)

How's my bay-bees??

 

-Carolyn


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 9, 2005)

Awww, what a cutey!

Ellie


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 9, 2005)

P.S.

Get them used to being handled. They may fight a bit, but be (as BuckJones would say) The Kahuna Rabbit. It'll make cuddling and cutting their nails easier if you get them used to you handling them at this age. The older they get, the harder it gets if they're not used to it.


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 9, 2005)

OH CAROLYN!

They are monkeys! All night they keep my dog growling. He's not used to all the noises yet!

AND NOISES... Let me tell you about noises! We toss our toys down to the bottom of the cage one by one, we chew the bars on the door, and we dig 'till our little hearts content!:shock:It usually gets louder as the morning progresses. Like when the sun first comes up,around 4-5am it's just digging, and then around, 5-6am, we chew the door, and then, we start tossing our toys ALL over the cage! LMBO!

My husband gets a little frustrated, I just laugh and say, "it beats having to take a puppy outside to go pee in the snow..." and that usually shuts him up! LOLThey just want out to run around!So when I tidy up the cage before my shower they get to run around with Daytona! and then I fight to get them back in the cage...

you're right I have met my "matches" I think. Not a puppy, a very sick chameleon, but two very naughty rabbits!

who'd thought...my match would be met by rabbits?

LMBO

Lyndsy


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 9, 2005)

Tucker was just like that, Lyndsy. At 5 in the morning, causing a rukus. 

At first I was getting up and checking on him; then I wised up. I would ignore his pleas and his temper tantrums and lay still in my bed and pretend not to hear him at all. Eventually, the little bugger realized that all of his fuss and trouble got him nothing but tired, so he learned to settle down and just wait until I got up.

As hard as it is, ignore the "alarm clocks" and just let them have at it. If you get up, they will then learn that their little tactics are working. DON'T DO IT!

It's A Game, I tell ya!

A GAME!!!

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 9, 2005)

A GAME INDEED!

A game I choose NOT to play at 5am!:X

Goodnight,

Lyndsy


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 9, 2005)

How did I miss this thread? They are so adorable. Are they from the same litter?


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 10, 2005)

Lyndsy, the boys are so precious. And Daytona is such a good big brother. 

Carolyn said beware, it's a game. Listen to her lol

Apollo found he could play me. The 4th of July I spent 4 hours as a Tina*sicle because Apollo had me believing he was scared of fireworks. Right  It was the air conditioner going full blast. 

Be strong. Good Luck, I was not strong and am paying the price lol.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Be strong. Good Luck, I was not strong and am paying the price lol.
> 
> Tina








-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 10, 2005)

What beautiful boys you have!!! They are just absolutely precious and adorable! I love them both so much.... 

I am sure that they must be two doted-upon babies, that get plenty of love and attention from their lucky mommy! Give them big bunny kisses from me, and tell them how gorgeous i think they both are!

Annie


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

Well i'll have you know, I think i've found a solution to the problem... (keeping fingers, toes, and eyes crossed) 

Last night I let the monkeys run around right before I went to bed, for about an hour and 45 mins! It was tough keeping up with them. But not a peep until about 8am today!It was great not waking up to my poor Daytona growling...and when he gets up in the morning his pee used to be the most important thing to do, but now he has to check on his "bunnies" that's what we have taught him. If you ask him if he wants to go see his bunnies, he runs up the stairs, and sits very impatiently in front of the cage! LMBO!

My guard dog became a mummy of two baby bunnies! who'd a thought? LOL

Lyndsy


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2005)

Daytona is gorgeous. He is intimidating by his size, but what a big mush! I'm so glad he's taken such a shine to the boys. I love how you call them monkeys. 

Glad you tired out the babies so much so that they had to sleep in. 

I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed too in the hopes that this tactic will work.





-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

What a cutie! We caught a mid roll!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

and shy little Tucker became VERY brave today! He snatched Daytonas monkey right out of his mouth! Brasen little thing isn't he?


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

a little off topic but, this is our family picture in Mexico, for my dads wedding...

starting from the left:

my bro, than me, my little sis, then my dads wife, my dad, and the others are just friends of the family!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

This is my bro, my dad, and me!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

and finally, me and the man!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2005)

Look at that baby flopping over!! What a LOVE!!



Excellent jobgetting that shot,Lyndsy. 

You'reas gorgeous as your boys - in a human sort of way. 

Seriously, you could model, and you should. I had a completely different picture in my mind of what you looked like. You outta be in pictures!

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

and we just had our first display of dominance!:?

I can't believe it's happening already!:shock:

Tucker, got on top of Buster today, and went to town! LMBO! Buster really didn't seem to mind all that much! 

I thought maybe i'd have a little while longer before all this starts. Is this just the beginning? :?


Oh shucks! thanks Carolyn,LMBO, i'm NOT as cute as my boys! 

I think we all have an idea in our heads of what we think everyone looks like!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yup! The fun's just starting now!





-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

OH NO WHAT FUN! LMBO

I hope they don't get too naughty...


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2005)

Keep an eye on them. 

If they do start to fight rather than just try jumping on each other as a show of dominance,you'llmost likely wantto separate them. You don't want one bullying the other or someone getting hurt and then dealing with vet bills. 

Get as many pictures of them together as you can now while they're still buddies and able to play well together and have fun rather than having to worry about fighting.

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh that's sad

I'm still wishful thinking though! 

but I will take all the pics I can get now!

The usual age a rabbit gets fixed is between 4-6 mos. correct?

If they are still getting along at that point, fingers crossed,do you think I should get them neutered together? at the same time I mean? As to not have to worry about separating them?


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

Look who just started copying his little brother!

Buster was the first one to lay like this, and Tucker started doing this today!

How cute!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Oh that's sad
> 
> I'm still wishful thinking though!
> 
> ...




Yes, that's the usual ages. Some vets like to wait for 5 months. 

As to getting them done together, it's a personal call. Some folks want the whole thing over with and to have their rabbits deal with it side-by-side in the cages at the vets. Other folks like to do it separately so that they can put their full attention on the recovering little one. 

Do you have a good rabbit vet? I created a list of questions to ask to 'interview' your rabbit's doctor. I'll bump it up for you in case you haven't seen it.

Look at Tucker-Bucker all relaxed and comfortable! Boy they_ Do_ have The Life and they sure know how to enjoy it! 

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes my vet is a rabbit savvy vet! She is listed all over the Canadian Rabbit vet lists! YAY! I'll have to give her a call, she knew we were getting the boys. I'll have to let her know they are here!

She knows ALL kinds of things that one! Very personable, very affectionate, caring, loving, and straight to the point! We love her like family! LOL She sends Daytona and Katannah b-day cards, and Christmas cards! It's soooo cute!

As for Mr. Tucker Pants, yes, after eating this is what we do for about half an hour, then we terrorize our brother Daytona, who sits and whines until the monkeys can come out to play. I've NEVERknownDaytona to be like this. It truly is amazing. And they sense or 'just know' what each others thinking... It truly is a beautiful thing when different species(sp?) get along so well isn't it?


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

Look what I found!

This is Buster and Tucker the day they were born! How cute are they?


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

Look at my monkeys!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

AWWWWWWW!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

Sweet Dreams my monkeys...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

Tucker and his sous!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 10, 2005)

Buster and his heat vent...


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 10, 2005)

OMG!! They're sooo cute!! I love the pictures of them sleeping!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 10, 2005)

They seem to really like that heat vent! Wrigley is scared of the one in his room. lol


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 11, 2005)

I love those pics of them sleeping too!

They base their whole playtime around that vent... LMBO One gets bumped off and the other jumps on. It goes on for hours! 

Today I let them out for 2 hrs at once, and my goodness was it hilarious! They were just in and out of the cage, up and down the levels, taking their toys in and out. That's where I got the sleepy pics from, they pooped each other right out! (Literally pooped each other out)


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 11, 2005)

Awww!! Sounds like they had a great day! 

I was wondering if you have any pictures of Buster and Tucker's cage? It sounds really cool!

I'm not sure if you've posted any before...

Jenn


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, Lyndsy, look at those Sweet Babies!Good Lord, they get cuter and cuter. I'm so glad you're getting pictures of them together. 

They sure adjusted very quickly to you and your house, didn't they? It sounds as if they couldn't be having more fun, and it looks as if they are so content and happy that they have not a need or want in the world. Love the toys you have for them. I have to get some of those things for my little ones. The Easter Bunny does favor them at Easter Time, so it'll be interesting to see what they get in their baskets. 

They're absolutely adorable, Lyndsy. The pictures you're taking take my breath away. Are you using a digital? The quality is great, but you definitely have the touch when it comes to capturing them in a photo just right. Can't tell you how much I love checking out this thread. You bring such sunshine and smiles into my day. 

Thank you so much for sharing Buster and Tucker with us. It was really cute when you said, "Sweet Dreams my monkeys." It must make the breeder feel so good when she sees how they're living,knowing that she'smissing them too. 

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 11, 2005)

This is their cage! From a front/side view...

It's NIC cage!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 11, 2005)

this is from the front...

These pics were taken before we got the monkeys. The cage isn't this neat and tidy ANYMORE! LMBO!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 11, 2005)

This is thier 'hidey holes' they are on the bottom floor, which they now use as one very big washroom!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow! :shock:

That's a beautiful cage!

Lucky monkeys!

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 11, 2005)

this is thier kitchen/dining room...

Located on the second floor of the house...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 11, 2005)

and this is thier playroom, the whole third floor is dedicated to PLAYING!

That completes the tour of Buster and Tuckers home,


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 11, 2005)

I definitely have to get some of the toys you have for yours for mine. 

What a Mansion they live in! They live better than most people.

-Carolyn


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## lyndsy (Mar 11, 2005)

I do have to admit they are pretty spoiled monkeys!

I got them from an online company, I think they were called rabbitoys.com, not too sure, but the little crazies just adore them! I will definitely be buying more in the very near future! They eat them up so darn quick! LOL

The cage, well, that was mostly my husband, I told him what size I wanted and helped him put the cubes together, but he built the ramps,and the hidey holes for me! What a sweetie eh? We were actually discussing the fact we may need another cage soon last night... He wasn't too impressed, needless to say! LMBO! 

But the monkeys do indeed love the ramps, it took them a little getting used to, and a lot of people told me that rabbits don't or like levels!:?But the boys sure proved them wrong!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 11, 2005)

You did a wonderful job on the condo.It looks like you've made a hundred of them - very professional! Mine is the same size, but doesn't look near as nice! I may re-do it. I used two grids linked together for each ramp. I need to find something better. They take up too much space. I also used grids to make "interior walls" on the second and third floor because I was worried aboutmy clumsy girlsfalling off, but I'll bet they would like hopping up and down. Do Buster and Tucker hop down sometimes instead of using the ramps? 

Those boys are absolutely adorable. I LOVE looking at your pictures. 

Laura


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 11, 2005)

*Do Buster and Tucker ever hop down without using the ramps?*

OH DO THEY EVER!

They do it to give me a freak'n heart attack! I thought about putting up the walls inside too, but it just closed it in too much and I found it too hard to get in it and clean. So we also made one of the pieces of the roof able to lift up as well so I could get in there with a vacuum! It makes cleaning a very easy job! The ramps we built are just made of wood, and I attached some indoor outdoor carpet to them with two way tape, for slipping purposes. The ramps my husband drilled holes in the top of them and we attached them to the cage with 'zipties' so I could lift the up as well! The whole thing took us an 8 hour day,that's with two people of course...

As for the pics, it helps to take such great pics, if you have great monkeys to model for you! LMBO

I do use a digital camera, an older one, for my bday I would like a nice new one. One you can really focus in on something, and feel it through the picture. I love taking pics of animals, flowers, well, nature really...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 11, 2005)

Ha ha. I'll have to try taking out the walls and see what happens. I tried taking out the ramps, hoping they would hop up, but they wouldn't. I must have lazy girls! They looked at me like I was crazy! 

I have a problem cleaning the back of the bottom floor (I put coroplast inside the frame, with the sides folded up for a guard). I have to put my whole upper body inside the door to reach the back and then my face is WAY too close to the bottom while I'm cleaning. I have to put my hair up to keep it from getting dirty! I think I need a door in the back. 

Laura


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 11, 2005)

WOW!! Buster and Tucker are living large! :shock:

Their cage is amazing! 

Jenn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 11, 2005)

They most certainly are livin' the good life aren't they? Little monkeys...

Anyways, I was at Walmart tonight, and as you are all aware of, they have their Easter stuff out!

Well my dog, Daytona, gets an Easter stuffy for Easter. He likes the BIG duckies... He uses 'her' to take out his sexual frustrations...:shock:

So while I was trying to find this 'duckie' I came across, my Buster and Tucker. In stuffy form... They were sitting on the shelf, side by side, all cute and fluffy like. I couldn't resist! So I bought them!I had to! 

The stuffies were a HUGE hit in the 'monkey room' (this is what i'm calling their room now) They push, and pull them, groom them, and they even snuggled! People, I will have 'the' cutest pics tomorrow! 

I bought an Easter basket, and i'm gonna try that too! So I hope that in the next few days I can get a nice picture of the monkeys in the basket, or with the stuffies! I'll take either one! LMBO

I'd like it for Peter's (my husband) grandparents. They moved away a few years ago to British Columbia, and "we"(I) send them a card every couple months to keep in touch. "We" write a nice little letter, and some pics for them. So "we've" been telling them all about the monkeys and they've been dying to see some pics... What better time of year...


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 12, 2005)

I simply adore the pictures of the boys sleeping. It don't get much cuter than that. And their home...Wow.

Those are two boys living the high life. Daytona is such a good brother. All too cute for words. Can't wait for more pictures.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a question for anyone who can answer...

When I took the monkeys to the vet the other day, EVERYONE, the tech.,the vet(s), a rabbit breeder that was just there getting one of her rabbits checked out, all said that for 10 week old Hollands, they are too big to be Hollands..., the breeder and my vet said that Tucker in particular was probably just lacking the dwarf gene... Buster also seemed a bit big, but not as big as Tucker... Tucker weighs about 980grams... where as Buster only weighs, 720 something grams... :shock I can't remember exactly )

So, their papers say that they are Holland Lops, and both their parents, are Holland lops, are my boys just a bit big?:?


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 14, 2005)

Well I took some pics with the Easter basket and some eggs...

I will have to post them later as I put them on my memory card in the camera with my vacation pics, and I have to take it in to get developed.Otherwise I will have doubles saved on my computer, so in a couple of hours i'll post them, they are soo precious...

MONKEYS, I tell you!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> I'd like it for Peter's (my husband) grandparents. They moved away a few years ago to British Columbia, and "we"(I) send them a card every couple months to keep in touch. "We" write a nice little letter, and some pics for them. So "we've" been telling them all about the monkeys and they've been dying to see some pics... What better time of year...




Your stories are so great, Lyndsy! I truly love coming here. That's the coolest thing to send the pictures to Peter's grandparents. They're going to just adore them as much as you, Peter and all of us do. 

The Monkey Room

Somebody who doesn't know you will really think you have two monkeys.That's so cute!! 

Already can't wait to see the pictures. I can just picture them jumping all over their toys, and Daytona on a duck?:shock: Oh My! If another dog was to see that, his dignity would go right out the door.

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 14, 2005)

Carolyn, I want a sign for the door that says,'monkey room, enter at own risk' and then have their pics on it...LMBO! A lot of confusion would follow I think...

Anyway, the pics have to wait until tomorrow now, the people at walmart didn't print all my pics, so now I have to go back tomorrow and reprint some of them, UGH! :X

BUT,

I will post their pics tomorrow! and let me tell you some of them are pretty darn cute! And Daytona killed his duck today:XDo you know how hard it is to find 'big' stuffies like that, but it can't be just 'any' stuffie it HAS to be in duck form...:?I have some pretty mixed up, spoiled boys over here! My monkey's think Daytona is their mother... and my dog is in love with DUCKS! 

Oh, somebody HELP ME!


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Lanna, 

That helps a lot. So, they are Hollands, just big ones? How big do you think they'll be when full grown, 5-7 lbs? Smaller, bigger... I'm just curious, they were always quite big I thought, although to me they still look like babies.


----------



## bunbunbaby (Mar 15, 2005)

They are so precious...........I just want to kiss their little heads!!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

Monkey Room...enter at own risk!



So the Duck is no more, ey? Daytonnnnaaa!! What did you do??



No worries on getting the pictures in a rush. Tina and I were talkingabout your babies last night andyou've got her thinking they look like little monkeys. We so enjoy your personality and Buster, Tucker, and Daytona. 





-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

I get such a kick out of the way you describe things. Monkey Room Enter At Your Own Risk. I love it. Yes they do remind me a bit of monkeys. Sorry Hun but they do and I don't mean that in a bad way at all. I saw these baby Tamarins once, Golden Lion I think they were called.Your boys are totally precious. Give them a little kiss from me.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

GOD, no - definitely not in a bad way.Those big beautiful dark eyes will do it and I can just picture themjumping around like monkeys.



-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

They look and ACT like little monkeys I agree! LMBO

I definitely need one of those signs! This morning I come in the monkey room, and these two nuts, have a towel on their ground level so as to stop them from slipping and sliding. Anyway the new thing is to go around to EVERY corner and 'dig' it up, until it's a huge mass of towel in the middle of the cage, and then we sleep on it! :?

MONKEYS!:shock:

So I think I need some MORE challenging toys?!? I think i'm going to get them a little container to dig in, shred up some news paper for them and let them dig it. I have to be careful of what I give them because of little Tuckers ear. It's a little stub, and the ear cavity,(a couple of wholes) is exposed. So my vet advised me to use something like paper, so it won't get stuck in his ear and cause problems...

If you can believe it I think they're actually bored!I let them out about 3-4 times a day, and each time is about an hour! So maybe they're just mad? Who knows, but I definitely think the monkeys need some challenge to their lives! 

Any suggestions?:?

Thanks, 

Lyndsy, and 'the monkeys'

LMBO!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

I am so glad you understood what I meant.I actually searched online for a sign for you. No luck so far, but I will keep trying.

Maybe the boys are telling you they want a blankie to sleep with. Have you tried just giving them a slightly wadded up piece of paper, newspaper. I fill up tubes full of hay for Apollo. That way he has to work to get the hay out. A slinky maybe...hmm let me think some more.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

Have you checked out some of the suggestions in the Toys post, Lyndsy?

I'll bring it back for you. 

It looks like they've got enough of toys to fill Santa's workshop. Buck gives his rabbits wiffle balls and they _love_ them. As Tina said, if you stuff an empty toilet paper roll with some hay, that might be a hit. 

They never seem to do or play with the things we think they're going to, do they? Put a brown paper bag on the floor and see what they do. Between a cardboard box or a paper bag, my rabbits can entertain themselves for hours. 

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

How cute is my Buster?


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

and my Tucker...

Look at him, he just loved the basket!

and yes those are my Tucker and Buster stuffies! Tucker is the darker on, and Buster is the light one


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

Look at that monkey butt!

Chubby monkey isn't he? LMBO

That's Mr. Tucker Pants!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

Look at that cute face, have you ever seen a monkey 'this' cute?


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh Lyndsy, I'm speechless. These are extraordinary. The butt one is hilarious.










These are Easter cards right here. Who wouldn't want these two monkeys.

I love the pictures.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

Those monkeys are pretty darn cute...

I just love the shot of Tuckers bum! Toocute. And you know,those pics took forever because they didn't want to go neat the basket! Also, do you know how many times they had to 'violate' their stuffies? 

I didn't want to post those pics, if you know what I mean...

I'm going to try some hay in a brown paper bag, and see what happens...

Thanks for bumping that toy topic up for me CarolynI would try the empty toilet paper rolls, but ours have glue on them...:?I went looking for some toys at Walmart today, as I had to get more pics developed, and they have NOTHING there! :X

I will have to try 'paws and claws' or 'petsmart' in the next few days...


----------



##  (Mar 15, 2005)

lyndsy good jobwith thepics.

youneed an A+.



jer


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 15, 2005)

The "monkey" pics are too cute, especially the one with Tucker's bum. Buster always looks so innocent and sweet. Give the monkeys a kiss for me.


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

Jer,Thanks for the A+! 

I appreciate it. Your Apollo is pretty darn cute too you know! And so nice to people, how'd you get him like that? LMBO!

Could he come over and teach my monkeys a thing or two about being nice? They just started biting me!:XLittle 'monkeys'!

Jenniblu, Buster 'looks' innocent and sweet.He's not though! LOL! Tucker does have a very cute bottom doesn't he? I think it's because it's so big compared to Busters'...If I could catch them, i'd kiss them for you... LMBO!


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 15, 2005)

You have really cute monkeys . Their cage is so big!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

Now how sweet and inoccent is he?:X


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

hmmmmmmm?:X


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 15, 2005)

Aww look at his face. My bunny does that and I think he's an angel


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

Look at this monkey!

He does this right infront of me!

The nerve of some bunnies!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh Lyndsy, it's bad enough he's ripping off wallpaper. The fact that you filmed it is priceless. Lil monkey can't say it wasn't me lol.

Even 'remodeling' your walls they are as cute as can be. I'm just gonna have to monkey nap the both of them

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

Well it's not as bad as you'd think! We actually HATE the wallpaper in this monkey room anyway... It was the old owners kids room, and it's VERY white with trains... Now I don't know about you, but i'm not too big on the trains!:?

So they can rip away...

I just thought 'the nerve' and right in front of me too, but I guess they don't really care do they? LMBO!


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm back! 

I'm here to save themonkeys, and don't give me any trouble because I have backup!



Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

THAT GREAT!

R.S you'reTOO funny!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 15, 2005)

HAHA!! I love the new pictures...Innocent looking little Buster ripping off wallpaper! :shock:...too cute!

Jenn


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 16, 2005)

You set Buster up didn't you?Uh-huh. I bet you smeared some crasins on the wallpaper ...Buster is too sweet and innocent to do such a thing by himself.

LOL He is still cute even though he is getting his daily "fiber."


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Lyndsy, I *er I mean* we need our daily Monkey briefing. What have the Monkeys been up too? This picture Monster (LMBO by the way) needs another helping of Tucker & Buster cuteness for the day.

How is Tucker doing with his medicine? I've been thinking about him and his brother monkey today. If you can catch the monkeys, kiss those adorable little faces for me ok?

Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 17, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Hey Lyndsy, I *er I mean* we need our daily Monkey briefing. What have the Monkeys been up too? This picture Monster (LMBO by the way) needs another helping of Tucker & Buster cuteness for the day.
> 
> How is Tucker doing with his medicine? I've been thinking about him and his brother monkey today. If you can catch the monkeys, kiss those adorable little faces for me ok?
> 
> Tina


I agree! What have Buster and Tucker been up to today? Acting like perfect little angels...I'm sure?! 

Jenn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 17, 2005)

Top o' the mornin' to yah!

HAPPY ST.PATRICK'S DAY!

ANGELS HA! MONKEYS YOU MEAN?????

Well Tucker is still taking his meds, of course NOT without a fight...:XI'm COVERED in scratches! Oh and biting, we started that too! Teenagers UGH!:?His nose has stopped being wet, but his eyes are still red... I noticed however that the are red after spending a long period of time in his cage...:?So it got me thinking, maybe he has an allergy? I was using 'carefresh' but found it had alot of dust init.

I went to paws n claws today and bought a trial size bag of 'mountainfresh' pet litter... It says its 100% natural wood fiber... I was also thinking corn cob litter... :?I'll have to find that post about litter, on here, and see what's what! 

I also bought them a stuffie made for rabbits... It's shaped like a triangle and full of different colours. Well they BOTH mounted it right after I put it in their cage.:shock: Tucker also THUMPED his foot at Buster because he wouldn't share it! :shock:LITTLE MONKEYS!So needless to say I think they LOVE it! LMBOI think i'll have to buy another one...

They also got a new bag of food, and a new litter box, but this one I fill up with shredded news paper, for them to dig and play in! Thank goodness they aren't white! They rolled around in the news print for an hour! MONKEYS!

They're still tearing down the house... Yesterday the monkeys bit into the wall and took out a piece of the wall!:shock:Strong little monkeys aren't they???? My husband was NOT impressed!  LMBO!They give that man a run for his money... LMBO!OH! I almost forgot, they both peed right on my foot last night, one on one foot,the other on the other foot! It was funny! I guess I now belong to them! 

We are having quite the snow storm today! YIKES! There's probably about 3-4" already and it just started about 20 mins. ago!:shock:Hopefully it stops soon! I want summer, so I can garden... I plant a 'dog friendly' garden EVERY spring. My dog LOVES to eat my flowers, so this way when he does, I don't have to worry about him getting sick! The monkeys on the other hand, my neighbours use pesticide on the lawn, and so i'm afraid to let them out this summer, they EAT EVERYTHING! :?We'll see...

So that's it for now, i'll take some pics later. The monkeys are sleeping right now! Oh the life! LMBO!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, babies are having so much fun. I love your stories of A Day in the Life. 

As for litter, you should check to see if you can get WoodyPet near you. It sells for anywhere from $4.99 to $5.25 or so for a 20or 30 lb. bag and it's great stuff. There's a post in hereabout it. I'll bring it up for you.

I can't wait for Spring either. It's supposed to snow tomorrow or the next day here. Ugh! At least we're almost done with winter rather than being in the beginning of it. 

How sweet it is of you to plant a dog garden.  

And a Fine and Happy Saint Patty's Day to you too, Lyndsy.



-Carolyn

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm glad to hear all is well in Monkey Land lol.

Poor Tucker, his poor little eyes, at least mom is on top of it. 

I love hearing about their day I really do. Oh and when I read how they peed on your feet, I'm sorry Lyndsy, I couldn't stop laughing.It is so sweet they marked you but I'm guessing you wish they had just chin marked you huh? lol.

Thank you for letting us know how they are doing. I just love those to boys of yours. When you catch them give them some extra love from me.

Tina

ps when do we get new pics?


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah...I want more monkeys!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 17, 2005)

LMBO!

I'll try to get some later tonight! We've been REALLY busy here! Lots of orders coming in right now it's our busy time! So that's why i've just been peeking in now and again! URGH!:?

I'll try to getsome with their new stuffie I got them, that's a show and a half, right there! LMBO!

Lyndsy


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 17, 2005)

You know, I can take some of the load off of you guys *coughBustercough* if you want.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> You know, I can take some of the load off of you guys*coughBustercough* if you want.


Yea and I can MonkeyNap

opps did I say that aloud, I meant I can MonkeySit TuckerIn Virginia lol

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 17, 2005)

HA HA HA!

Not going to happen my friends... As much as those silly monkeys drive me bananas (all pun intended)I could NEVER part with them... LMBO!

Let me tell you, these little monkeys, are eating me out of house and home! They have had three, yes that's 3 bowls of food today, and working on number 4!:shock:Wholey Moley! And hay... My goodness, I fill that hay rack up a million times in one day! And it's ALWAYS empty!

CRAZY MONKEYS!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 18, 2005)

The Monkeys are growing boys. Wow, their fourth bowl they really are growing boys. Before you know it you won't be able to lift them off the floor lol.

They truly are precious Lyndsy. I know how much you adore them. I just think they are Terrific and you are such a good Monkey Mom. I love the Monkeys. 

Tina

pssst...any new Monkey pictures.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh My that is way too cute Carolyn. Lyndsy is going to love it. So true too.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## lyndsy (Mar 18, 2005)

I JUST LOVE THAT PICTURE!



Carolyn that picture is just the sweetest! It looks just like them... LMBO!Maybe i'll print it off and put that on the door for now. 

And yes they are indeed GROWING BOYS! They will play for, oh,ten minutes and then run in their 'monkey loft' to grab a quick, twenty minute bite to eat...LOL!

They also LOVE towels... The don't eat them, but my goodness,they chin it, roll in it, pull it, dig it, crawl under it, just about ANYTHING goes with a towel... but if my poor Daytona goes near the towel, he gets head butt! So they definitely could care less about size!

And they also circle Daytonawhile he lays dizzily on the floor... They tire that poor puppy out! LMBO! It's great I don't have to!

As for pics, that will be my Friday night job! I will post some more tonight, I promise Tina!!!! AKA Picture Monster.

For now,

Lyndsy and 'the monkeys'


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 18, 2005)

That monkey picture cracks me up!



What a hard job, keeping up with two growingmonkeys...

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 21, 2005)

This is Mr.Tuckerpants... AKA one of 'the monkeys' lounging in his (too small) chube!

My husband and I laugh when we see him do this, he looks like me, while we're doing our magic shows... LMBO!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's my Tucker again, look at that face...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 21, 2005)

and my other monkey! BUSTER BOY! He "looks" like an angel doesn't he! (key word here is ANGEL) 

LMBO!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 21, 2005)

and a birds eye view of how they sleep every night!


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 21, 2005)

Adorable! Your going to have to rename Tucker "hotdog"! Can I borrow Tuckerpants? I will give him back...eventually.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey, Hey, We're The Monkees!



And people say we Monkey around, 

but we're too busy binkin'

to let anybody down. 



We're just tryin be friendly,

Come and watch us chill and play!!!

We're The Young Generation,

and We've got Timothy Haaaay!!! 



* * * * * *

Dear Monkees, 

I'm your Biggest Fan!

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 21, 2005)

I LOVE the monkeys!! They're too adorable! 

Gotta love that picture of Tucker in the tube!

Jenn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 21, 2005)

I believe a new tube may be in order before long!

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 21, 2005)

CAROLYN!

I'm LMBO! That's great! I know what i'll do...

I'll get a sign for the door, 'MONKEYS ROOM, ENTER AT OWN RISK!!!' and then i'll get you to record the song for me, and i'll play it on that part of my zoo tour! LOL!

Jenniblu- i'm so sure you'd return a handsome monkey such as my Tuckerpants...

bbw/lanna- you know that he's ripped that chube up and pulls on it... He just adores that thing, i'm afraid to replace it...:?

RS- He needed a new chube a week after he got here! LMBO!He grows soooo fast I can't keep up with him! He has more than doubled the size of poor little Buster boy!

It's so funny, today I had some of my friends kids here. They all felt so 'sorry' for Tucker! You know I never thought of that before!:shock:I just assumed he never knew any other way...but they all kept saying "oh look at POOR Tucker" POOR TUCKER! WHAT ABOUT ME! LMBO!I gotta feed that monkey, clean up after him, and try to give him meds, which by the way is our last night! YAY!Poor Tucker, give me a break! That little monkey is ANYTHING but poor! 

LOL!

Lyndsy and 'the monkeys'


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 22, 2005)

OH Look at the Precious Monkeys.Lyndsy what do you do to them. They get cuter and cuter every time I see them.Look at those faces, there are Angels. 

My son had the same reaction to Tucker as the children you had over last night. He said mean momma. But he has seen all the pictures of the monkeys and now it's just AWWWW How Cute? They are so precious.I am so glad the have you their Monkey Momma.

They look so cute sleeping together. You take the most awesome pictures. You wonder why I can't get enough pictures of the monkeys.Look at the sweet faces. 

You go hug them babies and kiss 'em and hug 'em and kiss em' well you get the idea. 

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> CAROLYN!
> 
> I'm LMBO! That's great! I know what i'll do...
> 
> I'll get a sign for the door, 'MONKEYS ROOM, ENTER AT OWN RISK!!!' and then i'll get you to record the song for me, and i'll play it on that part of my zoo tour! LOL!




We're not right, you realize. And the fact that we feed off of each other makes it even scarier. :shock:

-Carolyn


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 22, 2005)

They're so cute


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2005)

Something for you to think about, Lyndsy...





or...





or





or


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 22, 2005)

OMG!:shock:

Where did you find those, and are they for sale?

I need one! I love the first, and thrid ones!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2005)

Ebay. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 23, 2005)

Lyndsy,

I got this in an e-mail today and immediately thought of your little monkeys!






Laura


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 23, 2005)

Laura,

I can't see it...

Lyndsy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll try again....


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 23, 2005)

Nothin'!

Well, I booked Buster and Tuckers neuter today! They go in on April 15, *together!*

So am I nutz or what? The vet suggested bringing them in together because they are in total love with each other, and she was afraid that if I did one at a time, I might break the bond they have! So they go in that morning, at 8:15am and come home, around dinner time. 

I know I know, I'm a crazy person for doing them both together...

Lyndsy and 'the monkeys'


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 23, 2005)

That's weird. It's popping up for me. I'll try to PM you.

Laura


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 23, 2005)

It didn't work, it's probably my computer...

:?

What is it?


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 23, 2005)

I think it is a good ideal to get them both done at the same time. That way, you won't haveto reintroduce them to each other and they can stay bonded. I got both my cats done at the same time, and they did just fine.

Let us know how the "monkeys"do.


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 23, 2005)

OMG!:shock:

That looks* JUST* like my monkeys!

Oh that's just too cute!

Thanks Laura!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 23, 2005)

hOh! I forgot to mention...

WE TRIED VEGGIES!

The romaine lettuce was a bust! Buster kinda warmed up to the idea, Mr.Tuckerpants however... DID NOT! 

So, today we tried broccoli, (sp?) and they both ignored the idea of trying something "new" (gosh, you'd think they were a couple of old monkeys, set in their ways...) Buster again, was the first one to try it, and loved it, and then I caught Tucker sneaking some later today... MONKEYS! LMBO

So, I think I found something they can have for a few days... I'll send some pics in a minute!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's my Buster boy kind of enjoying some romaine lettuce...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 23, 2005)

AWWWW, a little brotherly love!

KISSES!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 23, 2005)

and this is Mr.Tuckerpants, hanging out in his travel home!


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 23, 2005)

I see you are getting ready to send Tucker to my house in his carrier...I will be PMing you directions. LOL


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 23, 2005)

That's FUNNY! 

He just enjoys hanging out in there, I put it on the floor to clean it out, and he thinks he's going to visit his friend Apollo, and all his friends in Tucker town! LMBO 

Little monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 24, 2005)

VERY Smart Bunny Mom for getting them used to the travel cage and comfortable!

The Monkeys have an Open Door Invitation to Tucker Town anytime they're nearby. 

We'd be honored and I'm sure The Mayor (Tucker) would give them a key to the Town.


-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 24, 2005)

P.S. If you come to the Boathouse Party, you'll meet Apollo and three Flemish Babies: Atlas, Adara, and Damara. AND Sebastian and Buck Jones and the Missus, and more.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 24, 2005)

So how old are they now? It doesn't seem like they are that old....I didn't expect them to be ready for their neuter already....

I'm glad they aren't fighting and that they get to go in together. When I saw the photos of Mocha and Spice the other day, from when they were little, I was thinking about how great it would have been if they would have stayed bonded. I hope the monkeys stay bonded. I certainly think having them fixed early andtogether will help.

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 24, 2005)

WELL ALL OF MY HOPES AND DREAMS CAME TUMBLING DOWN TODAY!

The monkeys began to fight...

I am sooooo VERY sad today. This morning I noticed fur in their cage, and so I let them out so I could tidy it up. Well, I turned around and they were chasing each other around the room. They always do that, so I let them be. I continued to tidy up, when all of a sudden Buster started THUMPING his foot, and as I turned to see what was the matter, they both let out this awful awful shrill, shriek. As I got closer to them they each had each other by the bottom, ripping out fur left, right, and center! I clapped my hands and they each went their separate ways. Tucker to the house, and Buster to my feet...

My husband and I are frantically trying to build Buster a new addition to the old cage. (above Tuckers)

OH, i'm soooo sad, I really thought they'd be together forever...

It's a VERY sad day in Monkeyville...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 24, 2005)

Maybe it was an isolated incident. Just watch them carefully. Is there any way you could house them side-by-side so they can still communicate and touch noses?

Maybe the neutering will help.

Laura


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't know that, that would be a good idea...

After witnessing the fight I just witnessed, I'm a little afraid of one or both getting seriously hurt... 

I still have to come in and out of this room, I can hear them fighting through the cage...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh no...I'm so sorry.  I know this has to just break your heart. I know you want them to be together. Don't give up entirely. Carolyn and I were just on the phone trying to think of what bonded pairs are males.....I know that Stephanie's Valuran and Chompers are both male. I can't remember if Peanut and Rex are both male. I know it can be done, but it may take lots of time and work. Hugs to you today.



Raspberry


----------



## u8myhouse (Mar 24, 2005)

Peanut's a female... And I the only other person that I can think of with 2 male rabbits that live near each other would be MyBunnyBoys, but they have to be kept separated. 

Good luck with them though. 

~Christine~


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone...

I'm thinking I might try to let them out together somewhere else, other than their room, but not today...I've seen, and heard enough for one day. That awful shrill noise just ran right through me,and all I could think was OH NO!:shock:

I know it happens most of the time, when you've got 2 bucks... I just thought they were different, they couldn't be separated yesterday, and today, this...:?

I went out and bought everything for a new cage, and the new bowls, the new hayrack, some new toys, and litterbox. My husband went out earlier and got some more NIC's to build an addition, we've decided to put Buster on top... Tucker's the bigger boy, so we let him have the old cage, the new one is going to be one level smaller...

I also called the vet to cancel one of the monkeys neuters... So it's Tucker who's going first, Buster will go a week or two after. I think it'll save me some headache, i'll only have to deal with one monkey down at a time... She also suggested waiting to try and bond them after they get neutered. (a while after)

So I guess not all hope is lost...

Lyndsy, and 'the monkeys'


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Aww Sweetie, sounds like you've had it rough. Wow, I'm sick a few days and miss a lot. Like a whole_bunch_ of new pictures. The Monkeys are adorable as always. They are getting bigger and cuter by the day.

You and the Monkeys are welcome here any time. We would love to have you and your _troop_ here. Apollo said he'll even share dandelions :shock:He never shares those.

I almost cried when I read that they had a bit of a fight. How very very sad. But I am going to think happy thoughts. All is not lost and hopefully they will be together again. They say bonding two males takes more time and patience and work. Well I know of no one better qualified than you. 

The pictures are awesome as always. There just never seems tobe enoughHugs to all Monkeyville Residents. I'm here for you Sweetie.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 25, 2005)

This is 'Bust a moves' new home...

We tried it out, on top of Tuckers cage, but I didn't like it up there! (neither did Buster...) That and the vet said that if we keep the cages side by side, they'll be able to see each other, which will help with trying to rebond later...

It's 1 level smaller than Tuckers, but with the amount of time it took,plus everything else we had to do yesterday, (we were to 2 am building this) it was tough... So we thought, Tucker is MUCH bigger than Buster, so we'll give him the bigger house, makes sense!

So, i'll attach some more pics of it. He seems to enjoy it?!?!:?

I didn't realize Daytonas head was in the picture, oops!LMBO!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 25, 2005)

This is where Buster eats, on the second level...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 25, 2005)

This is part of his play area, on the second level...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 25, 2005)

This is another part of the play area...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 25, 2005)

and this is it as a whole. 

It's exactly the same, just missing one level. For now he has his travel home as a hidey hole, until we can divide the ones we made up... Lucky little Tucker gets to pi ck which hidey hole he wants to hang out in...

That's the update today... 

So far they haven't tried to attack each other through the bars, they just sit outside each others cage, and watch... It's crazy, one comes out, and one goes home, then we switch... It's a lot of stair climbing I tell you!

But as long as all is peaceful in Monkeyville, i'm happy...

from all in Monkeyville!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Lyndsy, I am sorry about the revolt in Monkeyville. Poor Buster he looks sad. I love how even now Daytona is being the ever protective brother and overseeing everything.

I think that is a really good idea putting them side by side.One day I'll have to tell you about the Pee Wars and how it ended

I'm sure things will work out fine in the long run.

psst...SinceBuster is already to travel you can always send him to Apollo's Acres for some R&R. 

We're here for you and the Monkeys.

More Monkey Pics Please

Picture Monster

I know I love you Sweetie


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 25, 2005)

They look Identical!!They are so cute!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 25, 2005)

Tina,

Thanks for the nice comments. You're very sweet-hearted. 

Buster is a little sad, we've had NO BINKIES! He's usually the binky master! 

That Tucker monkey is VERY happy though, he's been binkying ALL day:XHe really doesn't seem to mind this whole ordeal. 

Daytona you're absolutely right about, he slept right beside me and my husband ALL night. I think hearing the boys scream yesterday scared him a lot.I know it scared the heck out of me... he's been watching this all take place, the fighting the building if the new house, and then today he laid down in front of the cages and just watched them ALL morning... I think he thinks they are puppies? and can't understand why they would do this to each other... I don't know?!?:?

This whole thing hasn't affected them in the food department! Although, while I was playing with Buster this morning I did notice he has a little scab, and looks like a very tiny rip in one of his ears.It doesn't seem to bother him at all, although this whole thing has made him VERY wary of us again

Well things are peaceful here, no screaming of any sorts,YAY! and i'm remaining very optimistic about this. I will try to rebond them after they are both neutered and recovered!

I will try to take some pics tomorrow, and send them on Sunday. I'm having the big Easter dinner here tomorrow, turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, asparagus, broccoli, gravy, Caesar salad, and dinner rolls... for dessert I made the cutest little cake, it's shaped like an Easter rabbit! I'll take a picture of it tomorrow and put it up too! 

psst...SinceBuster is already to travel you can always send him to Apollo's Acres for some R&R. 

Tina, does that offer apply to me?

LMBO!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

You are always more than welcome..as long as a Monkey or two accompany. I'm kidding. You are always welcome here anytime Dear.

I have faith it will all work out. Keep on eye on Buster's oowie I know you will. Hopefully tomorrow you will get binkies from both. I want to come to your house Dinner sounds Awesome.

I can't wait to see this cake. I am more crafty than I am at creative baking lol.I'm just drawing a bunny on our cake. I love how you are having veggies the Monkeys can have. You are the Coolest Mom.

Round up, scoop up and then love on each of those gorgeous Monkeys. Give Daytona a big hug and an extra treat for being so sweet.

Hugs to you and yours,

Tina and


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 25, 2005)

Lyndsy, I'm so sorry things didn't turn out as you planned! But thank goodness they didn't hurt each other too seriously! I'm really hoping that things turn out better in a little bit after their neuters! 

Also, I'm not trying to question your knowledge or ability to care for the buns (because I know you are amazing, just look at those homes!)...but I just wanted to point out that the hay in this picture here doesn't look very green....it could be just the picture, but I just wanted to make sure you weren't buying them yellow hay...






Sorry, I just wanted to mention that....

Good luck with the monkeys! 

-Vanessa


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi Lyndsy,

Great pics......Do they get that much broccoli? Do they eat it all up? I only give Pebbles one or two pieces every few days because it is high in calcium. However she gets other greens for vegetables.

Rainbows!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks Tina, you're great! It's always nice to here from you... and my handsome 'polloI will definitely give the monkeys a huge kiss and lots 'o' luvins'!

Vanessa, yes I noticed the hay late last night was more yellow than green, but today being a holiday here, I couldn't do much about it...The camera doesn't help either... That will be a Sunday or Monday job, i've got to go and get worms for Katannah too!

Pet_Bunny, They don't normally get this much in a day, my husband was trying to help out. LMBO!They do try don't they???? I took some out. I know it's 'not' the greatest veggies for them, but we're just starting our veggies now as they are 12 weeks old, and it's the 'only' veggie they seem to eat. I will try some others this week coming, with it being Easter dinner tomorrow,it kinda throws a wrench in the plans...:?We'll get it sorted out soon!

everyone in Monkeyville!

Oh, Buster has the hiccups! I've never noticed them before... how cute...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 27, 2005)

HELLO AGAIN!

Sorry I was gone for a couple days... Easter 'stuff', urgh, you know,the turkey dinner thing....:shock:I had 14 people here, I cooked a 20lb. turkey and NO leftovers! It was sooooo good though, it was so tender it just fell apart. 

My bunny cake was a huge success!Everyone loved it, and I will put a picture up tomorrow at some point! -cough tina cough- LMBO!

Good news here in Monkeyville!

The boys played together today! I had to keep an EXTRA eye on them, but no fights, a couple attempts, but no fights! phew!Tucker could've cared less to see his brother, but my little Buster was soooooo happy to be able to touch his brother again. The cages are side by side, so they can see each other, but Buster is very sebsitive about touching his brother, Tucker always groomed him and Buster would sleep under Tuckers ear...So he really was happy today! I even got some binkies out of him! YAY!

They also got some new veggies to try, they tried that 'spring mix' salad in a bag stuff, Raspberryswirl was talking about, THEY LOVED IT!Both of them just gobbled it ALL up in minutes. Buster even threw his plate down when I didn't come back with more...MONKEY! 

I've also decided that i'm going to keep their nueters together in the hopes that it's not too late for them being able to stay together, (i'm in denial I think...) and it's out of they way. I've already talked to the vet, and she thinks that they are still young, and that there's still lots of hope... 

PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES, i'll post them tomorrow!

everyone in Monkeyville!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm glad you dinner went so well. You really had a full house. I bet the Monkeys loved all the attention.

I guess if I have to wait to wait til tomorrow for pics I willTomorrow seems so far away

Oh Lyndsy, how awesome how very awesome. No fights huh? I must be an optimist because Ireally think the way you are handling this can So work. I hope and pray it does. It's really sad not seeing them together, hearing they aren't together.

Buster Binkied Yaa Hoo. That made my night, I just got my Easter Present.

I'm going to have to get this salad. Sounds as though Apollo is really going to like it.

I've missed my Monkeys. Hugs for them and you. Kiss the Monkeys for me. I love the Monkeys.

Tina and Wollo


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Everyone!

Here's the pics I promised you...

This is the bunny cake I made... mmmmm it was good!Try and ignore the toothpics, the helped hold up the saran wrap.


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 28, 2005)

Here's my Daytona, chewing the bone the easter bunny left him...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 28, 2005)

This is Buster trying to escape through the baby gate!



gotta keep my eye on him...:?


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 28, 2005)

Here's Mr. Tuckerpants eating his greens!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 28, 2005)

and I caught him in a mid hop, he's saying "now's not the time for food woman, i've got toys to tend to"


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 28, 2005)

Here is Tucker again, how darn cute is he?


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 28, 2005)

We have an ich!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 28, 2005)

Look at his face, he's an angel...

NOT!:X


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 28, 2005)

last but not least...

see they can still get along!

Well Tina aka, picture monster, here's your fix for a couple of days... LMBO!

Eveyone here in Monkeyville!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 28, 2005)

MONKEYS YEAH!!!

Me and Jeremy were oohhh*ing and aawww*ing over the cake. How cute. You are so creative. 

Daytona looks like he's mad at his bone lol. Jeremy said he looks kinda scary. I told him no way that's the Monkey Sitter. He laughed.

I don't know how you do it but the boys get cuter every time I see them. Jeremylikes them both. Hecan tell just by looking at a picture who it is lol.

Wow, they have really grown. You can really see it in the first pic of Buster.They are usually sitting or laying and it's a bit hard to judge.

I love them all. I can't get enough of The Monkeys. I LOVE the last picture. It is so sweet.That really makes me hope and believe they can be together after the neuters.

Yeah I got to see the Monkeys today. Umm Lyndsy, when can we expext more pics. Jeremy is quickly becoming addicted to the Monkeys too. Glad you had an awesome Easter. Hugs to you all.

Tina, Jer, & Apollo


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 29, 2005)

I hate it that Buster might be sad... And that stink pot brother of his won't even snuggle him up! :XGrumpy Monkey! 

I'm glad they liked the Spring Mix. Sebastian Loves it. My daughter likes it too, which is a good thing because it can go bad in just a few days if it it too close to it's expiration date. At least with only one rabbit eating from it.

It's just so nice to have such a mixture and already washed and ready. Just stick a hand in and grab! I really don't think it's any more expensive than what I was spending before because I was buying several different kinds of veggies for him and half of it went to the trash because he couldn't eat it before it went bad. I think a bag of Spring Mix is about $2.50 at Wal-Mart.

I think Apollo should get to try it Tina! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 29, 2005)

OH NO! Another picture monster, I can't handle two of you!

I'm very excited about the idea of having them together again, poor Buster, but yah' know something, he's ALWAYS the one who starts the fights...:XHe always bites, or tries to get on top of Tucker! Tucker obviously doesn't like that, and snaps back... LITTLE MONKEYS! Good grief! Last night I would separate them when I sensed something was happening, they do a weird little dance, and Buster was soooo nasty about it he bit me! So now I use one of their cardboard tubes to break up the fights... He rips that out of my hand too... He is definitely the more dominant one. I hope this neuter thing works out for my, and Tuckers sakes! LMBO!Tucker more and more is becoming such a sweetheart, he licks me, head buts me for attention, sits on my lap,and loves being stroked behind his ear! Such a little gentlemanMy Buster, oh, my Buster... He is being hit pretty hard by those darn hormones I think! That's ok, we'll fix that up...Did I tell you guys i've decided to go in with both again for the neuters? I think they till have a pretty good chance if they go in soon. 

RS- you're right it's much cheaper than mixing and matching something for them, a bag here is about 3.75, but they sell it in a tub too for only 7.00, and we went through a whole bag over the weekend alone...:shock:Two rabbits, two plates... and i'm only giving them little bits, to get them used to the whole veggie thing, can you imagine what it'll be like when they're used to it??????:?I'll be buying the tubs from now on I think! LMBO! They do LOVE IT, though!Thanks again for the ideaTina you definitely NEED to try this!

everyone in Monkeyville


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh no you don't!



Don't you tell stories onthat little angel boy!



Look at that face! Buster wouldn't growl and bite his Mommy and his brother! :shock:

I am not believing a word of it!



RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 29, 2005)

Understand about being busy, Lyndsy. 

Oh the Monkeys get better looking by the day. 

Do they play with their toys? They have such cool ones in their cages. And they certainly are Macho Bachelors with those racy wild rugs/blankets in their cage. 



-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 29, 2005)

LMBO!!!!!!

RS You're too funny! He is a bugger, although just to look at him you'd never know... Such a face eh...He's a little fighter that one, you don't mess with "Bust-a-moves" (that's what i've been calling him) that's for sure!

Today was a very lazy day, they just laid in their cages, in the sun I might add!They gobbled up their salads, as usual! LMBO! 

Carolyn, the towels I have in their cages are quite something aren't they? LOL! I get them from Walmart as they are super cheap! They boys don't seem to mind, as long as they can dig in them, roll on them, and hide in them, they could care less about colour. LOL! 

They just adore their toys. Mostly Tucker, we hear him all night with them. I always tidy up in the morning because his toys are ALL over the place...:XHe tosses them down the ramps, or he just throws them over the side, so they make a HUGE BANG! and wakes Daytona up...MONKEYS!:?Can't live with 'em, wouldn't want to live with out 'em! 

Until later,

everyone in Monkeyville!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

Each Monkey gets a picture monster, how cool is that. Jeremy said "more please?". 

Ok. I was going to hold off on it but ya'll have convinced me.I am going to the store and getting this mix. What's the name of it and what do the bags and tubs look like. I wasn't sure because I did the whole 2 bags of craisins. Hated those and addicted me:?

I will take pics to so y'all get to share his reaction if any.

Buster would never bite his mama. You misunderstood. You had a fuzzy and he thought it was a bug and was removing it for you. _yeah that's it_psst..Buster I don't think she's buying it Bud.

You are such an Awesome Monkey mom. You really are and you your attitude is Incredible. We love the Monkeys and Monkey Mom XOXOXOXOOX

Tina & Jer


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote:*


> He's a little fighter that one, you don't mess with"Bust-a-moves" (that's what i've been calling him) that's for sure!













-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 30, 2005)

LMBO!

He 'looks' all innocent in the pics, but you wait... I'll catch him one of these days... Little MONKEY!

LMBO! You would NOT believe this! As I was typing the above, the little monster, came right up, sat in front of my foot, scratched, and then BIT me...:XHe thinks this is hilarious... LMBO! Well I guess it is, he keeps binkying all the way over to me and then he latches on for dear life! 

Tucker on the other hand, has figured out that there's paper in the waste basket, and now knows he can reach the top and yank everything out!!!! LOL! 

Gosh these two are such clowns, they're now playing race, they see who can lap the room the quickest... Buster always wins, Tucker finds my feet, and snuggles in! 

Oh I forgot to tell you guys... I got a picture of their half brother... Same mum, different dad... I'll post it up later, he looks exactly like Buster, except he's white with orange blotches... Very cute... 

Well that's the end of this playtime, we started getting quite NASTY!:?They are both so hyper today it was only a matter of time...

Talk to you guys later,

monkeys!


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 30, 2005)

Lynsy, you know poor little Buster was just wanting some attention from you, poor INNOCENT thing.LOL I bet Tucker has been you a run for your money with the wastepaper basket. My brother's ferret used to love to get into the wastepaper basket in his bedroom. He was forever picking up paper off the floor.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 30, 2005)

Awww!! I love the Monkey stories! 

Wrigley's favorite thing to do now is jump in the wastepaper basket and try to dig through it or just sit in it. :shock:

I think poor innocent Buster was just trying to move your foot! lol...Wrigley is not satisfied until he has at least attempted to rearrange everything in his room! 

Poor Monkeys...they're just misunderstood! 

Jenn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 30, 2005)

Here is Buster and Tuckers half brother... How sweet is he? 

I think he looks alot like Buster...


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 30, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Here is Buster and Tuckers half brother... How sweet is he?
> 
> I think he looks alot like Buster...




He has that same innocent look.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 30, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Here is Buster and Tuckers half brother... How sweet is he?
> 
> I think he looks alot like Buster...


Awww!! What a cutie! I see the resemblance. 

Jenn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> *lyndsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here is Buster and Tuckers half brother... How sweet is he?
> ...




I say we take a little road trip and get us some Monkey brothers.


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 30, 2005)

Look how cute...






Daytona and Buster, the usual daily 'hello'






Daytona standing guard! If there'll be ANY monkey napping, you'll have to get through him first! 






and the sweet hearts... it's sooooo nice when we can ALL get along...

ENJOY!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh Every time, every single time I see the monkeys they are cuter. Daytona is such an awesome Monkey Bro.

As sweet as Daytona is with the monkeys...he just may be napped with the Monkeys.

Jeremy says thank you very much for the pictures. He loves the last one. I love them all.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 30, 2005)

Tina, I say one of us can distract Daytona and then the other can bunnynap the monkeys.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Tina, I say one of us can distract Daytona and then the other can bunnynap the monkeys.


Nah to much work. We need to be in and out. We'll just bring Daytona along.

Daytona, hey boy


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 30, 2005)

That's about all you'd need Tina, a T-bone! LMBO! He is VERY food motivated...

Jeremy, my dear friend, anytime you want pics, you just ask! TINA I SAID JEREMY!!!

LMBO! They are pretty darn cute, and I must say growing like little weeds...:shock:Their marking have started to come in more so lately too. Buster's got a lot of the cream coming through. Around his eyes, his tail, and his undercoat, as well. Tucker has more of a tort to him, he seems to get darker and darker in the face everyday! 

Very cute monkeys!and Daytona, how GREAT is he? and here I was all worried about them all getting along... I remember asking Carolyn's advice on the matter... Look how awesome he is with them, I think he thinks they're puppies... or he knows they're babies... So very nice to see them get along sooooo well. He tries to play with them, but he doesn't realize just how big he really is. He does this trot thing, where it almost looks like he's trying to hop...LOL!It's so funny to watch the three of them run around the room together!

Monkeys!

OH! one quick question for you guys... Is it alright to give the monkeys a craisin to try? or are they still a bit too young?:?


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

I would cut one in half and give them each a half. Craisins aren't that big so a half should be enough to see if they like it with out being to much sugar too soon.

I never get that lucky with my Kids getting along. My husband's dog is horrible. He can't even be in the house when Apollo is out. He's gone after him time and again. 

Daytona hopping like a monkey...this I gotta see. I've heard it all now lol.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

Lyndsy,

Tina talks about The Monkeys Alllllll the Time!

She has told me how when she wakes up in the morning, the first thread she checks is The Monkeys.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

Jenniblu wrote:


> Tina, I say one of us can distract Daytona and then the other can bunnynap the monkeys.



Count me in. I'll drive.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

P.S.

We need Daytona too. 

Shhhh...DON'T tell Lyndsy!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 31, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> P.S.
> 
> We need Daytona too.
> 
> Shhhh...DON'T tell Lyndsy!!




Okay!


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello, Lyndsy here... reporting LIVE from Monkeyvlle...

LMBO!Well, wow it's been a very eventful couple of days here! Nice warm weather, some raking, and gardening, oh and did I mention, we have to replace the whole darn shower...:X

Our shower and tub are separate. We have a stand up shower,and a soaker tub. Well our bathroom is wallpapered in this awful pink flowery stuff, and I started ripping it off... Only to find the drywall is soggy and filled with MOLD!:shock:So we are now in the middle of tearing down the old shower and putting in new drywall, and replacing the shower... Good grief! These are the things you can't see when buying a house! 

Getting back on track here... Ah yes, the Monkeys...

Well I must say that the spring mix is a huge success! They know what time of day they always get it now, and they both get sooooo excited and binky around their cages. Then when I come into the room with it, Tucker is always by his bowls waiting, and Buster is by his door! LMBO!They just love the stuff so much! (a little too much)

We also tried a craisin... :?They both looked at me like I was NUTZ! As if to say "mum, what the heck is this stuff?"Neither of them ate it, but when the 'monkey salads' came in, LOOKOUT!And Daytona, this is hilarious! Tina you'll love this one!Daytona, has some salad too... He's always LOVED raw veggies, carrots, lettuce, celery, brocc, cauliflower, you name it he'll eat it... (I have some crazy monkeys living in this house)so I wasn't all that surprised, but he has to have some with the monkeys. If not he cries until you give it to him. 

CRAZY CRAZY CRAZY...

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh Lyndsy, how awful. We had asimilar problem here. What a nasty surprise. Be careful with the mold, some of that stuff can make you really sick.

I am hoping to make it to the store tomorrow with poor Wollo and get him some. It may have to wait until Tuesday when I can send Wollo Daddy to the store. I can't wait to see what he thinks of it.



Daytona eats the Spring mix. That is way too funny. He is not a dog, he is a jumbo Sebastian bunny. Yea see you're trying to pass a bunny off as a dog but we're on to you now.

I love it. You know I would like to see some proof say in the form of a...hhmmmm.... a Picture-yeah that'll work.

Apollo tried craisins for three days and for three days I got the same look "have you lost your mind woman? I am Not eating that vile looking thing" So I did and Cherry craisins rock lol.

A bunny dog that is way to cute. I haven't been on much but you and the boys have definitely been on my mind. I missed you and my Monkeys. Give all '3' of them hugs and kisses from me and a little extra helping of Spring Mix

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 2, 2005)

LMBO Tina,

Give all '3' of them hugs and kisses from me and a little extra helping of Spring Mix


Will do!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 2, 2005)

That's so funny how some bunnies won't touch a craisin but others will knock down anything in their path to get to one! 

Have you seen these photos? He opened his treat cabinet to get to his craisins! :shock:

I've got a better craisin shot somewhere. I'll have to find it for you. 

I'm glad the monkey's like something that is healthier for them better anyway! 

Raspberry












Here's the other one!


----------



## babbs (Apr 2, 2005)

I have spent the last half hour going through this whole thread, and let me say that it has been the most enjoyable half hour spent! 

Tucker and Buster are the cutest lil buns! The way you tell the stories about them is great too! I can tell they have such great personalities!A day at your house has got to be soo much fun. 


I also love the cage you have built and now have my mind set on trying to make one like it. You did such a great job! I called my hubby over and showed him how he had to make the ramps and bunbun room. Would you mind sharing with me how you made it?


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 3, 2005)

We need a Monkey and bathroom remodel update. How are things? Hope all is well. I miss my monkeys. Any news? Of course there's news there's always news. So what have the three of them been up to?

Any chance I can get a new pic? I'd prefer an album full but one is fine too.I miss my Lyndsy and Monkeys.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 3, 2005)

RS- Those pics were hilarious! He looks so darn serious about getting those craisins... I'vs got a whole bag here...who wants 'em?????LMBO!

Babbs- Hello it's nice to meet you...By all means take what you can from the pics and what you can't figure out, ask away! The Monkeys are pretty cute, of course I can't tell them that, their heads are already too big... LMBO!Thank you for all the wonderful comments, as I said before, if you have any questions, just ask.

Tina, Tina, Tina....

LMBO! A whole album! Holey moley, woman...

I'll take some for you tonight, hows that?!?! The bathroom, has really come no further, as the weather here has been AWFUL! We've had a constsnt snow storm since yesterday... with thunder I might add, have you ever herd of such a thing?:?thunder snow storms... now i've seen EVERYTHING! LOL!

As far as the Monkeys go, they thought I was 'THE' best mummy ever yesterday! 

Normally they are only allowed to run free in the bedroom, now known as 'the monkey room', and I put up a baby gate to keep them in...

Well being the nice mum I am, I took down the gate yesterday, and let them go NUTZ! At first they didn't know what to think! There's always been a gate there. As you may have figured, Buster was the first one out of the room, binkying all the way down the hall!LOL!Tucker was VERY unsure about the whole thing, still staying VERY close to the safety of the monkey room. Well before I know it Buster has gone through the whole floor... the bathroom being his favourite room, because he could hear himself walking on the tile floor...What a monkey! He thought that it was neat being able to hide behind the toilet. Finally Tucker made his big break! He likes the room filled with childrens toys... He thought playing with the Tonka trucks was neat. He climbed on them, jumped off them, pushed them... It really was cute, but do you think I could find my camera...:XBuster also found out that a great place to hide,and jump out and scare the daylights out of Tucker was under the bed...LMBO! It was too funny... He would crawl under the dust ruffle, and hop around under there, until he heard Tucker hop on in... then he would jump out and scare poor Tucker out of the room... ROTFLMBO!It was sooooooo funny. 

They are still 'trying' to fight, but mummy monkey braves her hands and jumps in before it gets nasty...:XThey go in for their nueters on the 15th of this month, i've decided to take them in together again,with hopes that they can remain close brothers. 

Well that's the monkey report for now...

Monkeys


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 3, 2005)

You are so awesome. 

I have only had a thunder snow storm twice and it was odd. I said the same thing I've see tit all now. But I was wrong lol.

Oh it sounds like the monkeys had a blast. Poor Tucker. Tell Buster no fair scaring his brother. You need to watch Tucker, sure he's playing nice with the Tonkas now but wait before you know it the truck goes zinging across the room. Just look at Apollo. Have you not seen Bunny Rage with the truck:shock::shock:.

Where was the third monkey through all this? Monkeys running around...now I know there was a third involved lol. Bigger than the others and wears a bandanna :?ringing any bells LMBO.

Can you steer me to a really good book on chameleons and their care. Jeremy wants one so bad. He has a birthday coming up and I'm thinking about it but want to know more.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL! Daytona just sat there in amazement. Like,'how come they're out here? This is where I go to get away from them'...LOL!

The trucks going flying... hmmmmm, I don't know if I want to witness that...:shock:Could you imagine, a little Holland lop tossing a Tonka truck? LMBO!

As far as a good book on chams go, I haven't found one... but I will tell you this... They are REALLY hard to keep healthy... a good place to find some info is a reptile chat board, or a vet with knowledge of keeping reptiles... you know who else might be able to help you? sandhills, her husband does A LOT of reptile rescue... Katannah didn't have a normal upbringing. He was VERY sick with coccidia, and was kept in an environment that he normally wouldn't havebeen kept. He also is exceptionally loving. He had to be wrapped up in a towel to have his meds, so now he LOVES being cuddled in a blanket. Normally they don't like human contact of ANY kind. Also he has full run of the house, normally they don't live like this, but when he had coccidia, he learned that his pooh was a bad thing, because every time he went, I had to take him out, and clean out his home. So now he won't go to the bathroom in his house. 

You see all of my monkeys at one point or another, have been sick, or had 'something the matter' with them... Katannah, very ill, almost died quite a few times. Daytona, was the runt, has severe food allergies,and suffers severe anxiety problems. My fish, Nibbler, he had a companion, who was infected with Ich, he was the ONLY survivor. Tucker,well the ear thing, and Buster suffers from severe bugger syndrome.LMBO!

My vet says we should get a sign for the front lawn, "Lyndsy's Animal Sanctuary" 

To me, these things just make them that much MORE special. Katannah, he just needed some medication, in the end it cost us thousands of dollars in vet bills, but everyday I get to spend with him, is priceless. Daytona, he just needs a special diet, and lots of TLC. Tucker, he doesn't seem to mind his ear thing, he beats Buster in cleaning themselves. One less ear to worry about!LOL!Buster, i'm afraid there's no cure for severe bugger syndrome... No such luck! Just a lot of gentle guidance I guess...(and possibly a neuter) LOL!










Here's another of Katannah, his name is spelled this way because when we got him from the dreaded pet store they told us 'he' was a 'she'! This is when he was quite young and sick.








again a month later, still sick, keep in mind these pics are old, about 2 years ago!








This is him sleeping on me, under his Katannah blanky.






can you find me?






Here's Godzilla attacking a doll! LMBO!






This is him looking out the window in our old apartment.






and the only picture I could get before my camera died!

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

You are so sweet and have a heart of gold. But then again I knew that already. Perhaps a chameleon is a bit much for Jeremy at this point but I won't say never. 

Daytona's reaction sounds like it was priceless. A runt,special diet and anxiety, what a triple whammy poor guy. He's such a love and is trying so hard to be a monkey lol. 

Katannah is simply Gorgeous. I'm glad he found his way to you.He went from rags to riches. He is one chameleon living like a king.Very cool. I love all the pictures but there is something so moving about the one where he's at the window. 

Monkeys Monkeys Monkeys
When I first heardabout Tucker's ear I almost cried.I thought ohh that poor baby. Now I'm like if he's a poor baby, can I be one too because that's the life. lol.Who would of thought dear sweet Buster could contain so much bunny 'tude in such a little body:shock:.
Such a brave mommy.

I tend to agree with your vet dear. But I wish the world had more like you. You make the world a better place simply by being in it.Way to go Monkey mom you Rock.

Look closely at the monkeys, they are already considering Bunny Truck Rage. Look they're plotting it.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 4, 2005)

What a Great Picture!! If you haven't shown this to Sandhills, you should. Katannah is so beautiful!What a little trooper he. I don't think you're heart could be any bigger with the 'rescues' you've taken in. 

I've decided thatI _must have_ Daytona. 

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 4, 2005)

AH, you guys are sooo sweet. No I haven't shown sandhills Katannah's pics yet. I've got many many projects for her, LOL! Katannah, Daytona, Monkeys... 

These animals are ANYTHING BUT POOR! Sure they had a rough start, and we have good days and we have bad days, but what ever the day holds, we can get through it!

I thought i'd throw in some cute pics of the BIGGEST monkey at his smallest...






This is Daytona, at only 8 weeks old, awwwwww





















and that's it for now, i' sure i've just bored you guys to death... LMBO!

Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 4, 2005)

There goes my heart!






You're killing me with cuteness, Lyndsy!





-Carolyn


----------



## babbs (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Lyndsy. You are very kind to offer your help. I have figured out pretty much the basics of your cage. Boy is it very nice. I searched the web for cages like yours and yours is by far much nicer then ones I have found. Kudos to you and your man. A few questions though...

How did you make it to where the middle panels swing open as a door? Do you have a latch on the door to keep bunbuns in when needed? If so, how did you do that? Are the upper levels pretty sturdy as far as holding the bunbuns weight when they are on it? Do you have problems with the wood floors you put in slipping around? Thanks so much for your help!

That must have been so much fun watching then play with the toy trucks!I bet they looked like a couple of kids on Christmas morning when mommy let them in the toy room. 

Keep those pictures coming! Your lil monkeys and really big monkey are such joys to read about and see pictures of. This is the first thread I go to!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG! I'm speechless and that I can tell you is a rare occurrence. He is positively Beautiful. What a beautiful baby. Now I gotta have him.












What breed is this gorgeous monkey. Since you won't shareI want my own? Is he a Keeshund?

Tina

P.S. Please bore me like this Everyday Ok


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG!:shock: Tina, how on earth did you know his breed? No one knows that! LMBO! Yes he is a keeshond. A small keesie though, they do get a bit bigger than he is, but i'll never own another breed, we just love his personality, and the disposition of the breed in general! BUT!!!! A LOT OF GROOMING! holey moley, I brush him for an hour EVERY day, and he goes to a professional groomer every 6 weeks. It can get quite pricey... but all in all VERY worth it!

Carolyn, I do agree, there's a definite cuteness overload in those pics! 

Babbs, the whole cage is held together by zip ties, or multi purpose ties. So the door, is just zip tied down the one side. That allows it to swing open. As far as a locking device, we just use those plastic, multi-coloured,baby links. They can push it open a tiny bit,but not enough to get out. 

The levels are VERY sturdy. Again they are just zip tied to the walls of the cage, and together. Then on top we put down some wood, within door/outdoor carpeting. To fasten the carpeting, we used two way,carpet tape, so there was not nails or staples in the cage. We also put the carpet on the ramps to keep them from slipping off them. On the bottom floor, we put peel and stick, linoleum(sp?) tiles, for easy clean up. They had troubles on the bottom floor, so now I put beach towels in their for them. They don't eat them, or chew them, so it's safe, and I change the towel every few days, as they are still undecided on where they would like the litter box to go!

As far as the weight goes for the levels, i'm not sure what size your bunny is, or if you have more than one in the cage, but in a more peaceful time, we had both Buster and Tucker living in the same cage,now they each have their own. If you go through the pics, you'll seethe big cage, that's Tuckers, because he's a massive Holland! and wee little Buster, gets the smaller one. Don't feel sorry for him though,they get about 4-5 hours of free run time a day, sometimes together,and sometimes separate...

If you have any more questions just ask!

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

My parents had a Keeshondpuppythey named Keesha. Someone stole her out of the yard when she was only with them for 2 weeks. I'd not thought of her in a long time. Seeing Daytona reminded me of how much fun she was.

She used to get to running so fast her back end went faster than her front end. Baby girl would always end up doing somersaults around the yard.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, Tina, that's very sad.

Unfortunately that's a VERY common thing. Keesies being stole right out of your own yard! It's a very scary thing. Daytona has been microchipped, and has ID coming outta his yingyang! but still a very scary thought!:X

Did you ever get to see her "CRAZY RUN" where they tuck their bottoms down to the ground, and run like nutz? I just love that, he does it on command now. All we have to say is, "crazy, crazy, crazies" and he goes, "crazy, crazy, crazies"! LMBO!

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG I had forgotten about that. We used to laugh and laugh at this little ball of fluff trying to run. I've been wanting a dog for a long time. Dale is gone all the time and some company would be nice. I think I will look into finding a breeder.

I loved brushing Keesha. It was so relaxing for both of us. Thank you so much Sweetie.

Tina


----------



## babbs (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Lyndsy. You have been a big help! I think I can manage it now. We have two 8 week oldmix baby buns we just "rescued" from a pet shop yesterday. 

We bought them a 4 story cage for the time being but I want to make the NIC cage for them to give them a better home and more room for when they get bigger. 

I am pulling for you and your monkeys' success in bonding! Hopefully all will be fine with them after the big "N" day. The bunbuns we just got are both males so I am paying close attention to your stories and hope for the best outcome for you!


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 4, 2005)

OH TINA! I do hope you get one! They're just the sweetest puppies. I want another one but the hubby says no for now...

Babbs- i'm glad you've figured it all out! I think it is a very good way to build a custom cage! It's cheap, and it can be as big or small as you'd like it to be! 

I wish you the best of luck with your boys! I just loved your pics! encore encore!

Monkeys!


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 4, 2005)

Glad to see and read about "monkey"updates. I am now pondering which one of the three I want to"borrow" though. Do you think Daytona can fit into a duffel bag? Not that I would come over with one and try to take him...I was just curious...


----------



## babbs (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks Lyndsy! It is so neat how they have only been with me 3 days now but I thier personalities already have started to show! Too cute! 

One more question about the cage and I swear I will stop bugging you.What did you use as the bottom base? Did you just use wood and attach the NIC cage to that or did you use the NIC panels to create the bottom and then put wood down over that? Hmmm, did any of that make sense? :?


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 5, 2005)

You can do it either way...

We chose to use a piece of wood slightly larger than the cage itself. And then put the peel and stick tiles on that for easy cleaning! 

You're NOT bugging me LOL!

ask any question you need... that's why we're ALL here!

Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 6, 2005)

"In the Jungle, The Mighty Jungle,
The Monkeys ssssleep tonigghtt.

In the Jungle, The Quiet Jungle:
The Monkey sleep toniggghtt...

Weeeeeee, Oooo weee ooo, Weee

Umm bumm booo daaaayy...."


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

OOO OOOOO

I know ooo pick me pick me.

That is secret code for we need more Monkey pictures.



Tina


----------



## babbs (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks once again Lyndsy! This forum is great and very helpful. 

Okay, since you said I could ask. (he he) How did you attach the cage to the bottom piece of wood? I have tried to figure it out but am not sure because I want it to be safe for the boys! 

I too have to join Tina in the ever popular question!!!!! Anymore Buster and/or Tucker pics? Heck, pics of any of the monkeys in monkeyville would be good!


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 7, 2005)

Carolyn, and Tina!You guys are too funny! ISTILL have to get batteries for the camera!Sorry!

You should see how big the Monkeys aregetting!WOW!:shock:I looked at them today, and I swear they grew overnight! LMBO! Tucker is HUGE! It'll be interesting to see how much he weighs next week when we go to the vet! He's still the shy one though...

Buster on the other hand, is definitely NOT shy! He's sooooo full of it!He loves NOTHING more than to terrorize everyone! He currently has taken over our bedroom, and Tucker has taken over the playroom. 

I let them out in the morning, one goes one way, the other another...:shock:I put a gate up in the hall to keep them separate, and they run, and hide under the beds, and binky ALL over the place!It;s really funny to watch them...

My husband came down stairs today, and said "one of the rabbits peed on my shirt... but it's ok it was a Patriots shirt, you can't really blame them"! LMBO!It was that saucy Buster... (by the way, we're cowboy fans) LMBO! Well I started laughing, I didn't believe him, I said my monkeys wouldn't do such things... he brought it down to show me! TWO VERY BIG ORANGE STAINS! ROFLMBO!

I went out and bought them each a new toy yesterday! It's a sisal(sp?)rattle. They LOVE them. Tucker got the carrot, and Buster got the corn!

By the way Tina, did you get any of that spring mix yet? The monkeys just LOVE that stuff! When they here dishes now they think they ' are getting salads.. LMBO!

Babs, all you need to do is, place the cage part on top of the base.Then mark where you'd like the zip ties to go, with a marker. Drill the holes out, but not too big, just enough to get the zip ties through.than fasten the two together with the zip ties!Does that make ANY sense?:?I hope so, if not, or you have any more questions, just let me know!

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

What Monkeys lol. I noticed that the other day. I was looking at all the pics you've posted and wow they are getting so big so fast. What a treat that you have allowed us all to be a part of it.

I can't wait to hear their weights. Should be interesting lol.

Your hubby should feel privileged. A monkey marked him :shock:.

My horse is such a rough and tumble boy. He loves the dust pan& broom, newspaper and movie case. I wish he'd play with cute toys.I have not got Wollo any salad. With all that was going on I was afraid it might stress his system more. Now that he is feeling better and is twitch free he can try some now. 

Apollo says thank you for looking out for him. We were missing our Monkey update. But, now don't take this wrong but ummm You are an awesome reporter but I'm afraid you left us one Monkey shy.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 7, 2005)

AH YES!

DAYTONA!!!!!

Well the reason he wasn't apart of that report was, he was at the groomer today... and Tina i'm sure you remember you kees fur, but it takes about 4 1/2 to 5 1/2 hours to groom him! 

So sorry about that!

Well he's back! and with a new hair do! I was having problems keeping it brushed, according to the groomer Daytona has an unusual amount of fur, even for his breed! So I asked if she would trim it back JUST A BIT!

WELL! HOLEY MOLEY! His fur is ALL GONE!:?She didn't shave him she just trimmed it up a little too short! LMBO!He looks like a puppy again. I'll HAVE to get some batteries to show this hairdo, it's sooooooo cute! I'm not too sure if HE likes either. Tonight on his walk, he wouldn't stop to talk to ANYONE, and that's NOT like my boober smoobs, at all! He LOVES to socialize, with people, and monkeys of course. After all he thinks he's both...

Right now as I type, Daytona's laying at my feet chewing his "good boy bone" he got from the butcher today, Tucker is playing in the playroom,and Buster has just been sitting here staring at Daytona. I think he'd like that bone... LMBO! he's been eyeing it up

All is well in Monkeyville for yet another day...

Love,

Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 7, 2005)

lyndsy wrote:


> My husband came down stairs today, and said "one of the rabbits peed on my shirt... but it's ok it was a Patriots shirt, you can't really blame them"!
> ?





*HEY!*




SHAME, SHAME, SHAME, Buster 

Everybody Knows Your Name!

Baaaaddd Boy.

No - No - No.




You Be Nice!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 8, 2005)

Poor Daytona. Boy you are lucky I don't live closer or I would give that lady what for. Making my baby feel self conscious, that's just wrong. I love you no matter what. You poor Monkey in Training.

I'm glad mommy got you a treat. Now you just have to keep your monkey bro off it. Did he watch Night of the Lepus:shock:. Maybe you and your bone should sleep in mom and dad's room.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello again!

So today was another mess in the jungle! LMBO!

I woke up and followed the usual morning routine!

after Daytona went to check up on the monkeys, he went out to have his morning romp. He came in acting a little weird. Thinking VERY little about the whole thing, I had a shower. After I was finished, I opened the blind in the bedroom. Looking out I realized that there was a small cat in the neighbors yard. Now I knew they didn't have a cat, and that thier dog has tried to on MANY occasions eat Daytona. SO! I knew I had to get that cat outta there! and FAST!

I went over to their door, and knocked hoping they would answer...

NOTHING!

So I waited, knocking over and over...

No one answered! 

So I went back to my yard, and Daytona, and my Gandelf, our stray cat,are both upset about the whole thing... not knowing what else to do, I hopped the fence! The cat came running toward me meowing, and crying. I picked the little thing up and put him in my jacket, and hopped back over the fence.

On closer inspection, I found that the kitten was definitely a male, had not been neutered, was VERY young, had NO ID TAGS!and starved! Peter being VERY allergic asked me NOT to bring him in the house. So I got him some food, and water and he was soooooooo hungry it was the saddest thing to watch.

After asking some neighbors if they'd seen the kitten around, or wanted one, with no luck, I called the humane society. They wouldn't take him, and told me to call animal control!:shock: So I did, they couldn't send anyone out to get him until after noon!:X

Now I had to go to my insurance company, so I couldn't stay to make sure he was alright. So, I ran upstairs and got Tuckers carry cage, and put the kitten in that. I took him over to animal control, and do you know, they had the NERVE, to ask why I WAS GETTING RID OF MY CAT!!!!!!:X:shock::X:shock::X:shock::X:shock:

I WAS SOOOOOOOOOO ANGRY!

I explained WHO I was, and that I had called them already, and what the story was, the lady looked at me and said, "so where did you get the cage from?" 

URGH!:X

I told her it was my rabbits, and that I have a dog,a chameleon, a fish, 2 rabbits, and a stray that I look after, if I could've kept the kitten I would have but my husband has allergies... I said to her, do you always question, and alienate the people who bring in their animals? because maybe that's why people just open their back doors and let them out, because of this garbage! 

You know you try and do a good thing and this is what you get...

I believe that's why there is soooooo much nastiness in the world today!

Well, I just thought I would share my story, I'm EXHAUSTED, and going to bed now!

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

Lyndsy, You poor dear. What a way to spend your day. You are such an Angel to try and help that poor kitty.It just shows how big and kind your heart is.

I don't blame you a bit for being upset. I would've been really upset too. I think the fact that they were trying to insinuate that the kitty was yours was very wrong. You answered so cool. I Don't think I could have been that cool. 

Come here Sweetie, you need a hug. I think you Rock and I know that the kitten is grateful for all you did.



Tomorrow will be a better day. Sleep well Monkeyville. We look forward to hearingfrom you tomorrow.

I'm sorry you had such a hard day.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 9, 2005)

Hello again from Monkeyville!

Tina you were absolutely right! Today is indeed another day! and the monkeys are out and running about as we speak!

I feel MUCH better today, and it's such a nice day out. The sun is shining, the birds are chirping, and all the monkeys are running amuck in the house!LMBO!

I've just finished cleaning out the cages, and WOW! those are some messy monkeys... LOL! 

Tucker's poop is twice the size and twice as much, and Buster just spreads his all over the cage.... silly boys! Their toys, were all over, and Tucker gets mad if I don't let him out first thing in the morning, so he DIGS in his dishes. There was water, and food ALL OVER THE CAGE! silly goose! 

Well that's all for now...

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, the monkeys did that:shock:no way way. 

and all the monkeys are running amuck in the house!LMBO!Is there any other way lol. I love how you phrase things.cracks me up.

I can't believe Tucker would do that. He's so much more mellow than Buster:shock::?. Maybe that's why he look so mellow, he's exhausted from throwing his tantrum:shock:

I still can't believe it.

Buster is just trying to fertilize the floor lol silly monkey.



Hi Daytona.



Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 9, 2005)

Well again, trying to renovate we've run into problems...:X

We borrowed my mums power washer to remove the old stain from our deck. It was grey, and it was a solid paint... very uninviting...

We wanted to go the more natural look and use a tinted stain, in a walnut, deep, rich, warm...

Well do you think ALL the stain would come off???????

NOPE!

So now we have to paint over it... all that work...

URGH!

Well, as Tina would say "tomorrows another day"

Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 9, 2005)

Dearest Lydsy,

Bless your heart for watching over that kitten. 

You have have such a heart of gold. What goes around comes around, and you certainly have a lot of good coming your way if it all works out accordingly. The animals you've saved, adopted, helped along the way,and go out of your way love you, thank you, and appreciate you more than you'll ever know. Maybe when we make the trip over the Rainbow Bridge someday, they'll be able to express their gratitude and love for you. 

You, Tina, gypsy, Jenniblu, Pam, Buck, and so others on this forum really impress me with how they go out of their way for animals that are in need or distress. You all go 100 extra miles.

I'm sorry about the work the house is giving you. Someday it'll be over and you'll look back on this and laugh. 

Kiss the three monkeys and all the rest of the animals in the Jungle for me.


-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

What a rough two days. I feel for you. We are trying to decide whether it's even worth fixing our deck or just replacing it totally. 

I hope tomorrow goes better for you. Just I _do_ say Tomorrow is another day. and Hopefully it will be a whole lot better.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, we have to wait to stain the deck... it's still too cold here! LMBO! I can't win!:?

The monkeys are doing great! The LOVE their salads, every night at 5pm they get a cup of salad each! and they gobble it right up! They can smell it before I get it in their cages... LOL!

We go in for our neuters on Friday....:shock:I can't believe it's here already!

I'm feeling ok now, but come Thursday night, Friday morning, i'm sure i'll be a basket case... I was when my poor Daytona went in. He had a herniated belly button too, so they had to fix that up as well.Hopefully the monkeys will be fine. 

and maybe they'll allow me to pick them up... they LOVE the attention AS LONG AS THEIR FEET STAY ON THE FLOOR! as soon as you try to pick them up, look out! Teeth come out, nails are flying, and mummy looks like Swiss cheese!:?

Tucker will not part with his salad dish either...:Xit's a fight EVERY night! I put it in there, and when he's finished I go to take it, he's either lying on it! or he head butts me out of the way...as if to say, 'get your own plate mum, this one is MINE'!

I'm telling you, these monkeys have a personality all it's own!

good grief,

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 10, 2005)

Maybe this was God's way of giving you a day to relax after the hectic past few days.

Poor Wollo, i keep forgetting to pick up his salad. I am beginning to feel like a bad mom.I am going to have to pick it up this weekend.

as soon as you try to pick them up, look out! Teeth come out,nails are flying, and mummy looks like Swiss cheese!:?


the way you say things Sweetie makes even the bad stuff sound funny.

Monkey mom, is there any chance for a picture of the little cuties? Oh tell the monkeys they can come see the girls after their spays. It'll be a Monkeys & Princesses play date. Apollo& Daytona supervise while us moms drink coffee.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 11, 2005)

LMBO!

Apollo and Daytona supervise.... That's too funny! 

Tina their teeth do come out and they become EVIL bunnies... LOL!

but i'm sure you all won't believe that, in your eyes they are both 'little angels'...

YEAH RIGHT!

anyhoo, i'll go and get some batteries today, just for you PICTURE MONSTER!

LMBO!

Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 11, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote:*


> Tucker will not part with his salad dish either...:Xit's a fight EVERY night! I put it in there, and when he's finished I go to take it, he's either lying on it! or he head butts me out of the way... as if to say, 'get your own plate mum,this one is MINE'!




Aww - Tuuuuccckkksss!!! 

What a good baby Boy!!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 11, 2005)

That's funny about the salad dish! Sebastian will try to chunk his around! It's a heavy bowl too! He head butts it and scoots it all around as soon as it's empty, or if he's bored and is tired of his other toys.:?

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's Buster, I woke him up....:?

not a happy camper!






Tucker, checking out the camera!






Daytona, and his new haircut! 








Daytona and Buster on the other side of the gate, checking out what i'm doing Tucks!






Tucks checking to see if i've got salad in my hand...

They are getting sooooo big! 

and hopefully after our neuters, i'll be able to hold them! (not keeping my hopes up, they just don't like it....:?)

Hope you enjoy the pics,

Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 12, 2005)

They're so perfect...every one of them!

Thanks for the pictures, Lyndsy! :dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 12, 2005)

Isn't this GORGEOUS!!!!!!!

This is Buster and Tuckers portrait, from Annie!

She did a WONDERFUL job! It looks just like them, pooped out on a nice fall day....

Annie I can't thank you enough! It's just the most gorgeous thing i've EVER seen!

I LOVE IT!!!!!!

Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 12, 2005)

I can't see it, Lyndsy. :?

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 12, 2005)

oh either can I anymore....

how bizzare...:?

I sent it to you in an email... did you get it?


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 12, 2005)

did it work this time?






and this is the original picture I gave Annie, and told her to change the background, she did a WONDERFUL job!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 12, 2005)

WOW! 

Why didn't Annie post this in her Portait thread?? Lyndsy, find that thread and copy this onto it.

It's gorgeous. Tucker and Buster look so content, comfortable and lovedin this painting - just as they are in life. I looks just like them andthe colors compliment their coats perfectly.

It's really beautiful, Lyndsy. What a special tribute to Two of a Kind.

:dude: :dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 13, 2005)

I posted it up there in her thread...

Hope she doesn't mind?

I just LOVE it!

TINA CALLING AUNT TINA.....

YOUR PICS ARE HERE FINALLY!!!!!!

LMBO!

Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Lyndsy, 

She won't mind! She'll appreciate it. Thanks for posting it on her thread. Now those that haven't seen it will be sure to have a look. She's incredible, isn't she?

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 13, 2005)

She truly is AMAZING!

I also put up the original pic I took, and gave to her, it looks the same!

I just can't get over how precious it truly is.

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 13, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> I posted it up there in her thread...
> 
> Hope she doesn't mind?
> 
> ...


MY MONKEYS YEAH !!!!!

I have sure missed them and you. I really was in dire need of a pick me up and boy did I get it lmbo.

Lyndsy, no more waking the Monkeys up.:XYou made Buster give the angry face, just look at it.







Daytona, hi Punkin, I love your new haircut. You look very handsome and suave. You go for that next walk you hold your head up high. Your a star baby.

There's the Tucker. I love those big brown eyes. They just make me melt like butter in July.






I love the portrait. I was teary eyed when I saw it. I am so happy for you. Thank you so much for sharing it. It is absolutely beautiful.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 14, 2005)

where's the monkeys?


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 14, 2005)

Tina these are for you!






check out the action shot, 'I am Buster, hear me roar'






awwww, my Bust-a-moves!






Tucks, leeeeeaning into the camera....






Tucks action shot






Buster's acton shot






Look who I found peeing on daddy's shirts...

Wish us luck tomorow,

much love, 

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 15, 2005)

You are an absolute Doll Ms. Lyndsy.

Oh ok what is going on? It's those awful _Nasty Hormones_ we keep hearing about. The invade sweet bunnies and make them act well..different. See look...









He went from cranky to auditioning for Night of the Lepus Part II.






Monkeys in Motion, it doesn't get any better than that.

You boys have the most beautiful brown eyes I have ever seen.











Monkeys, listen up, I don't want you worrying your mom or trying to scare her tomorrow ok. No funny business, I know that being monkeys hijinxs are in your nature but not tomorrow ok. 

Tucker, I love you baby, be a good boy



Buster, I love you too, be good ok,



Lyndsy, if you need anything, anything at all don't you hesitate to ask ok. I'll be here all day.



Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 15, 2005)

See Tina, I told you...

The hormones are nothin' but trouble, look what they do, his eyes are even red in the picture...:?

Well the boys are snackin' right now, Buster has been VERY quiet this morning, as has Tucks. Usually when they see me they run to their doors, and create havoc until I unleash them into the jungle... LMBO!

Today is going to be VERY quiet around the house, no monkey business, even Daytona knows something's going on...

Poor monkeys


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow! These pictures are gorgeous, Lyndsy. 

Saw this picture of a bellybutton tattoo and thought that you or your hubby might be interested.


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 15, 2005)

That's TOO funny!

How cute is that? People are sooooo creative these days!

Monkeys!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 15, 2005)

That picture of Buster is AWFUL!!! 

It's very scary!!!



Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 15, 2005)

AHAAAA!

See I told you he wasn't so sweet!

LMBO!

Monkeys!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Lyndsy, they are the cutest Bunnies, great colour.

Where is Monkeyville ON, I've never heard of that one



Soooska


----------



## Cher (Apr 15, 2005)

Any chance you have the burning desire to have an overseas visit under their little bunny belts? ummm, particularily Taiwan?

OH HOW ADORABLE, I am with ya 100% on the NEED Raspberry 

Cher


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 16, 2005)

Last night was VERY quiet in the jungle, a little TOO quiet...

So do you think I could sleep?????? I was totally exhausted falling asleep on the couch, but when I went to bed I just laid there!

I finally get to sleep, and my hubby comes to bed and watches TV! URGH!:XWell after a few minutes of that, I was up! This is at 2 am!

So I lay there 'till about 3:30am, and just realize, the Monkeys haven't woke Daytona, or myself up AT ALL! So then I lay there, just waiting for a sound, ANY sound... nothin'

So I got my tired butt out of bed and wondered into the jungle, Daytona not too far behind, who by the way kept peeking on them through out the night, and even slept a while in here... awww what a sweetie pie! 

When we reach the jungle, all is VERY quiet... so we tip toed in and peeked around, Tucker I think spent most of the night chewing on little blocks of wood, and Buster was flopped not too far from his food...LMBO!

They both ate a bit, and when I got up Tuckers has been pooping fine,Buster I can only see urine...:?but on closer inspection a bit later i'm sure some will turn up. It always does...

but it's a gorgeous day here in Monkeyville, and we are attempting to stain the deck!!!!!I'm dying to get out my patio furniture,have a BBQ, and drink some beers! In a month the pool will be open...say Tina, Carolyn, common over!

Monkeys!


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 17, 2005)

Good morning!

so I painted my little butt of yesterday, and still are only a third of the way done the fence! we still have to do the deck!:shock:

in all honesty though I kept running in and out checking on the monkeys! Making sure they're going to the washroom, eating and drinking as they should.

Which i'm very happy to report they are! 

Tucks appetite kicked in yesterday, full force, and little Buster finally went pooh! YAY! they are both going to the washroom, both eating hay, food, salad, and drinking lots of water! 

Their energy levels are coming back up, but after about 5-10 mins of play we got to sleep... Morning are quite quiet here, as they have their pain meds at 8am and about 8:30 they're both out cold!

Their breeder called last night to see how they were getting on, she's AWESOME! Always there if I have a question, and cares about the monkeys! Anymore buns, that's where they'll be coming from!

anyhoo! I should get my monkey butt back outside and get a jump on the staining, lord knows it won't stain itself!

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 17, 2005)

Great News!! Before you know it you are going to have to Monkeys running around again in no time.



I am so glad that they are doing everything healthy Monkeys should.

It funny you invited me Dear. Next year I want to take Jeremy to Waterloo, Ontario so he can see where his Great-Grandpa lived. I am looking into what I'd need to be able to bring the bunnies with me.

Go hug and kiss the Monkeys for me. I love those two little guys so much. Hugs for you Monkey Mom and Monkey #3.

Tina


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Apr 17, 2005)

They are SOOOO CUTE!


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 17, 2005)

YAY! Tina if you and Jerdo come we HAVE to get together!

That would be sooooo AWESOME! and if Wollo came too....

any chance you'd ba able to swing by and pick up Carolyn, and the residents of Tuckertown on your way????????

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 17, 2005)

Most definitely. No trip to Canada would be complete without a trip to Monkeyville. That tiny spot on the map I still can't find..hhmmm..must keep looking.

I have to bring Apollo because the poor guy won't eat if I'm not home within 24 hours. I need to find out what I need to bring him into the country and leave again.

Carolyn and I were talking about lol and I'd need one massive van for us wee humans and all the Babies.

It is a work in progress...

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 17, 2005)

ROAD TRIP!

LMBO! 

Monkeys!


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 19, 2005)

Well here are the monkeys a few days after their neuters!






Tucks, checking out the camera...






Extreme close up!!!!!






Bust-a-boo!






this is as close as I get to holding my Monkeys! LMBO!

Enjoy! Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 19, 2005)

They Look Great, Lyndsy!

Thanks for the pictures! 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 19, 2005)

They look great. I'm so glad they are feeling better Yeah! They look tired, poor guys. I can't wait to see their mischief pics again. That's when we'll know the are back to feeling fine again lol.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello from Monkeyville!

Tina you'll be happy to know the Monkeys are slowly getting back into mischief! LMBO!

Today Peter was on the computer and Tucks was having his free time,when all of a sudden, one of our gates toppled down...:shock:It's the gate under the computer, which keeps them (supposed to):Xfrom getting into the wires... What happened is, Peter moved the garbage can, which blocks the gap between the wall and the desk, into the hall to take down stairs to empty. So it left JUST enough room for his big bum to squeeze through!

LMBO! 

You'll also be happy to know that they are getting REALLY angry at mum,because you see, they can't come out and run around, causing ruckus through the house! They let mum know how angry they are by, banging,chewing on the bars, thumping, and tipping litter boxes over, in the night! Nutty Monkeys!

We've actually had some very warm days here... so warm we had to put a fan in their room. Which by the way they both LOVE!!!!! I had it aimed as high as possible, and had it rotating around the room, so it wasn't blowing directly on them, but they moved to the highest spot in their cages to get it to blow on them!

It's been nice enough that Peter and I have been doing lots ofwork around the house! We FINALLY got to stain the back fence and deck... which took ALL of last weekend! Two 8 hour days!:shock:and then yesterday Peter built a deck on the front of the house, and I put a pond in the front garden! I got out all my little frog statues! ( I LOVE frogs, even got a frog tattoo!) and put them all around the pond and garden. We have to finish putting up the railing, and then i'll take a picture so you can see what it looks like! I'm getting a sign made for my garden "FROGS PARADISE" and when I can plant, i'll be planting Gerbera daisies, and ornamental grass, to give the pond effect a more natural look!

Today we worked a bit more on replacing our moldy shower...:?The new ones in, we just have to put the drywall up tomorrow, and then that part of the reno is done! YAY!

I also forgot to tell you, I got Annies portrait on Monday! It's all framed, and looks AWESOME! We've decided to put it up in the hall by the front door, so EVERYONE can see it! I JUST LOVE IT!

So if you're wondering where I had disappeared to, that's what's been going on!

PHEW! I need a break! LMBO!

MONKEYS!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh no Angry Monkeys..

What to do lol. I know it's a pain in the tushy for you but I am so glad they are feeling well enough to even make that kind of mess.

That fan situation is funny. Apollo is the same way. Even lays on the vents. 

Wow you really have been busy as bees haven't ya? Just think pretty soon it will be done and you can sit back and enjoy.

How is Daytona taking all this? I know how close he is to the Monkeys. 

Glad all is well in Monkeyville.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh Tina Daytona isn't taking this whole thing well at all!

He cries and cries to play with the Monkeys... it's really rather sad.

That fan situation is funny. Apollo is the same way. Even lays on the vents. 

The Monkeys LOVE the vent too, I guess I shoul've seen that comming than... LMBO!

Not letting them run around REALLY breaks my heart...

MONKEYS!


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 24, 2005)

HELLO AGAIN FROM MONKEYVILLE!!!!!!!!







Here's Tucker, peeking over the ramp to see what i'm doing






caught Tucks playing with some of his toys!






here he is just sittin' around!






and he's having a quick bite to eat while he's got a free second, because we all knowMONKEYS! are VERY busy....






here's Buster...






Buster, checking out the gate.






here's a full shot of Bust-a-boos!

Sorry I haven't been around much, we're really busy here! But I wanted to let you guys know the Monkeys are doing GREAT! and we go for our post-op check up at noon tomorrow! Hopefully when we come home they'll be allowed the run of the house again, the last 10 days have been ABSOLUTLEY RIDICULOUS!

But thank goodness it's all over... and I don't have to go through it again! Trying to keep Monkeys from JUMPING and RUNNING is WAY too hard...

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Monkeys Yeah!!

The Monkeys look totally awesome. I can't wait for the vet to give them clearance. I love hearing what all they get into lol. I know Daytona misses them too.

Been pretty busy here too. I was just going to see how you were and lo and behold you had already posted. You are so good.

You take the most amazing pictures of the Monkeys. I am always impressed at how well you capture them and their moods. You have a real gift for the camera Sweetie.

Love on those boys for me. I've missed them.

Love,

Auntie Tina


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 24, 2005)

I think I would like a bunny with out an ear! Such personality! Oh well I guess I will just have to live with a bunny who doesn't have a foot! 


Very cute pics by the way!
~Amy


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 24, 2005)

Drama! Drama! Drama!

So I thought today i'd see if MAYBE the Monkeys! would get long....

NOT!:X

Tucker went RIGHT over to Buster and grabbed a hold of his side and ripped out a mouth full of fur!:X:X:XSo I yelled NO! and Tucker let go. 

I was SOOOOOOOOO ANGRY!

Tucks was put in his cage, and Buster got some much needed lovins'.

Naughty Monkey!

I guess it was my own fault, it is too soon, I was told about a month or so after the surgery, the hormones dissipate. But I just wanted to see....:?

Now I know eh?

Monkeys!


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh, poor Monkeys!!! Give it some time and hopefully they will rebond. Love the pictures especially of Buster's little bunny butt. They are both so cute.


----------



## LoveMyBunnies (Apr 24, 2005)

Whew, it took an hour and a half, but I finally reached the end!  The cages are beautiful! The only thing I can really offer is that we use binder clips to hold our doors shut and they seem to work very well. What a wonderful thread! I so hope that they can live together again, they are just too cute when they are cuddling!!! Our male and female were terribly difficult to bond too (it took a month, and they had to be sent back to the adoption people together for some professional help, it was terrible!) But if anyone can do it, I bet you can! Those pictures...soo CUTE!!! Best of luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh no. Naughty Monkey. Tucker I am shocked.:shock::shock:How rude. Poor Buster. He tried to cut your hair and make you look silly.:shock:

How did it go at the vet today? Are they allowed to raise a ruckus again? I hope so. I'm sure before you know it they will be pals again.

Silly Monkeys.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 25, 2005)

So this little monster has realized that he's not going to be bullied anymore by Buster and taken matters into his own teeth, ey?

Trouble Bubble!! :X Tuuucckkkeeerrrrr!!! I understand, but you can't be doing that!

More excellent pictures!! Way to go, Lyndsy. Hope everything's going well with the house.

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 25, 2005)

Well we just got back from the vet!

The Monkeys got the OK! and can terrorize the house once more! YAY!

She said their neuters healed up nicely, they're not red or anything,it looks as thought nothing happened, well except for the lack of manhood...

Tucker was a peach to get in his travel home, but that Buster... it took me about 1/2 an hour to get him in it!:XEvery time I thought I was close, he'd take off like a, well rabbit, LMBO!

She said Tucks is going to be a big boy, and Buster will say small. But we already knew that...Tucks gave her a lick! Buster, not even close... He gave her a few nips! LOL!WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE!!!! The guns n roses song, it ALWAYS plays in my head...

SILLY MONKEYS!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 25, 2005)

That song plays in my head too, Lyndsy.

That'll teach that woman to mess with Buster again! Tucks -- he was so bad, now he's just such a Love. 

Kiss the Healthy, Happy, Monkeys for me. I've missed seeing you around, but certainly understand that you're very busy with the house.



-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 25, 2005)

Carolyn,

Oh it's been a mess here! A new shower, that's still not complete, a new deck on the front, a pond, a fresh coat of paint, for the backyard... 

UGH! I'm soooooo tired...:?

Daytona is sooo funny with the pond, he thinks it's his very own swimming hole! LMBO! He drinks from it, gets in it. Oh it's soooo funny. 

We've got a ton of birthdays coming up too! My sisters is today, shes turning 11! Peter's mums is on the 30th, we are going there tomorrow,mine is on the 4th, and Peters is on the 13th! Not to mention Mothers Day! 

BUSY BUSY BUSY!

I'll try and get some pics over the next few days, of the Monkeys for you guys! I know Auntie Tina is probably going through withdrawals over there! LMBO!



Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 25, 2005)

Gosh, you're going to feel so great when it's all done. Completely understand that things are busy. Spring definitely has a way of putting us all on the move. I love the picture of Tucker looking down at the camera! He's So Cool, as is Buster - of course.

Don't you hate those months when all of your relatives or friends birthdays fall so closely together and you have to scramble to get gifts and find the time? I still can't believe we're at the end of April. It seems like New Years was literally yesterday.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 29, 2005)

How are you? I know things have been crazy for you but...uummm... I need a Monkey update. Oh forget it, I'm dying here, I need my Monkeys

.So when you have a second

.

Love,

Auntie Tina

ps

if you have any


----------



## lyndsy (May 2, 2005)

Hello again from all in the jungle of Monkeyville!

I would like to share with you, that the Monkeys are now running free and LOVIN' EVERY MINUTE OF IT!!!!!! 

LMBO!

Buster has taken up shop in our bedroom and bathroomagain,and Tucks has taken over the playroom and hallway! AHHHHHH, SILLY MONKEYS! GOTTA LOVE EM!

Well, I would like to let you all know that the shower has been finished, so has the deck in the front, and i've planted SOME of my plants in the front... I was going to take a picture, BUT all of a sudden there was thunder and then it started hailing! So needless to say I didn't go outside! LOL!

Daytona is doing well also, he goes on Friday for his heartworm test, and to get some flea, tick, heartworm, meds.... that time of year AGAIN! UGH! 

On the birthday front, we've got two down, two to go! My littlest sis turned 11 on April 25, and Peters mums' bday was on the 30th! The next two are ours though, so they'll be FUN!!!!!! 

My birthday is on Wednesday MAY 4TH! LMBO! Just so yah' know........LBMO!!!!!!!

and Peters is on the 13th. FRIDAY THE 13th... DUH DUH DUH...

So Sunday we're going to my mums for a bit in the morning, and then to my dads for birthday/mothers day! 

well enough blubbering Lyndsy, bring on the pics!!!!!!






Look at these Monkeys! Tucks is trying to steal Busters toys through the cage...






Here poor Buster is desperately hanging on to whatever toys he can.






and Tucks wins again... Sorry it's REALLY blurred.

I also ordered them MORE toys, they chew them up so darn quick! I got some really cool looking ones coming, i'll take some pics of them. 

MONKEYS!!!!!!


----------



## Jenniblu (May 2, 2005)

Monkeys! Lyndsy, did you realize that the middle pic is very similar to your avatar pic? Wow, Tucks has grown.:shock: I see why he wins the toy tugs-o-war. Poor Buster looks like he's trying to hold on to the toy with all his might. Cute little monkeys.


----------



## Carolyn (May 2, 2005)

So, you're birthday's the 5th, ey?

*justkidding*

I know that the 4th wasspecial, but now I know exactly why! 

The monkeys have gotten so big! :shock:Look at the boys - looking like they want to hang out together. 







Congratulations on all the work you're getting done, Lyndsy!What a sense of accomplishment - and what a great time of the year to have it all done so that you can enjoy the Spring, Summer, and Fall. You've even put in some plants?:shock: You certainly don't waste any time. No need to post pics of the house unless you really want to. I'm just glad you're getting it all done. I know how hard it is to relax when you have all that work in front of you.

So cute that Tucks steals Buster's toys. Cali will steal all the other rabbit's hay. She won't touch her own in her cage. For some reason, it's much more fun and exciting to share. 

Thanks for stopping in when you had a moment, and thank you Very Much for the update on the three monkeys. Let us know how Daytona makes out at the vets. 





-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (May 2, 2005)

Jenniblu,

Tucker has GROWN A LOT! He is twice the size of poor little Buster. 

I never noticed the middle pic, it is pretty close isn't it? Except in my avatar, they were sharing, in the middle pic however they are NOT!:?

Carolyn, Yes they LOOK like they are friends, but we all know what happens when they get together...

Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (May 2, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote:*


> Carolyn, Yes they LOOK like they are friends, but we all know what happens when they get together...


----------



## dajeti2 (May 2, 2005)

Lyndsy, W:shock:W you got a lot done.Now you can sit back and enjoy it all. I have so missed you and the Monkeys. They look amazing. Tug of War between the bars, how funny.Poor Buster probably doesn't find it as amusing as I did though.

Wow, call me silly but I'd be a bit leery celebrating my birthday if I were Peter. I think I'd do it the day before or the day after lmbo. Your birthday is coming up too, how cool.

YEAH!! Monkeys Running Amuck. I love Monkeys running rampant. Hope all goes well for Daytona at the vet Friday.I will definitely be keeping my buddy in my prayers.

I can't get over how big Tucker is. They both look wonderful.Too bad wonderful goes out the window when they are together. Maybe one day.

Thank you Sweetie. I so missed the Monkeys.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 3, 2005)

How funny, swiping each others toys! They are so funny! I'm glad you put up new pics, I get a kick out of seeing them too!

Raspberry


----------



## TinysMom (May 3, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Cali will steal all the other rabbit's hay. She won't touch her own in her cage. For some reason, it's much more fun and exciting to share.




But mom...don't you know the hay is always greener on the other side of the door? 

:shock:

Peg


----------



## cirrustwi (May 3, 2005)

They are so cute. I bet you can't wait until they can be friends again. I love that they playthrough the bars. Sampson gives his toys to my dogs through his bars...that's a problem, because those dogs completely destroy them. LOL

Jen


----------



## lyndsy (May 3, 2005)

LMBO!

Yes Daytona LOVES the Monkeys toys!!!! ANY chance he gets to take them and destroy them he takes!

Monkeys!


----------



## CMiska (May 3, 2005)

Oh my they are so adorable


----------



## dajeti2 (May 4, 2005)

To you,

To you



Dearest Lyndsy,

To you.

I know it's not officially the fourth yet but I wanted to make sure I got this to you. I love you Sweetie. Have an AWESOME birthday today.

Love,

Tina, Jeremy and Apollo


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LYNDSY!!! Have a great day - Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 4, 2005)

Hey, Hey it's your Birthdaaaaay!

 I hope it's a GREATdaaaaay!

 

It happened the fourth of Maaaaaay!

I wish we couldgo out and plaaaaay!

Make your husband do whatever you saaaaay!



Happy, Happy Birthdaaaaaay!



RaspberrySwirl


----------



## lyndsy (May 4, 2005)

YOU GUYS ROCK!

THANKS A BUNCH!


----------



## Carolyn (May 4, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BABY!!

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=UF22996757


----------



## TinysMom (May 4, 2005)

Happy, Happy birthday - and may your bunnies celebrate it by behaving and giving you lots of bunny kisses!

Peg


----------



## lyndsy (May 4, 2005)

THANK YOU CAROLYN SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!

That means A LOT! More than you'll EVER know! and the Monkeys and I have enjoyed your friendship. It's so nice to have friends such as you guys!

Thank you for the card, I LOVE THOSE CARDS! 



Much love,

Lyndsy, and the Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (May 4, 2005)

I mean it from the bottom of my heart. 

Now for some fun....

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=MJ23000872



Let'scheck your memory. 

By the way, You look better now than you ever have in your life, BirthdayGirl!!


----------



## lyndsy (May 4, 2005)

LMBO!!!!!!!

That's GREAT!!!! I had alot of fun with that one!

Love the wine idea...

Much love,

Lyndsy


----------



##  (May 4, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYNDSY!!!!!





jeremy


----------



## lyndsy (May 4, 2005)

AWWWWWWW! JEREMY, you sweetheart!!!!!!

Thank you SO MUCH! You know I love hearing about your adventures with the zoo you guys got going on over there! You and your mom, Wollo, and his new harem of girls, and chirpy, and all those poopin' chicks, and i'm sure i'm missing some bodies here, but y'all just have so darn much... anyway! You guys mean the world to me! and a happy birthday coming from you, is the one of the BEST presents I could imagine!

Thanks handsome!

much love, 

birthday girl!!!!! oh, and of course, MONKEYS!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 5, 2005)

Well,

It's 11:25 p.m. and as Mambo told us, Letterman is having Ms. B, a 23-lb. Flemish Giant, on the show tonight. 

It was a great day all around - and the fun continues.

Wanted to say Happy Birthday one more time before I sign off. 

May all your wishes come true, Lyndsy.



-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (May 5, 2005)

You guys are all awesome! Thanks again for all the happy birthday wishes! They came true!

It was a nice quiet bday, I spent it at home with my hubby and all our Monkeys! 

Peter bought me a new mountain bike with a little wagon for Daytona on the back!, and all my Monkeys! got me a nice card and flowers...

I received MANY phone calls from family and friends, and TONS of emails from you guys! THANKS!!!!!

We took Daytona for his FIRST bike ride, we got him one of those child wagon things that hook onto your bike. We seat belted him in, safety first.... and off we went. We have a gorgeous bike trial right in our own backyard, lots of parks, trees, and a stream.

It was Daytona's first time out, so he was VERY nervous, but by the end of summer he'll be used to it!

On the way home we stopped and got some fish and chips for dinner, Daytona LOVES halibut! So do I!!!!!!

Then we came home and watched tv in bed all snuggled up together... 

unfortunately after that bike ride I didn't get to see the big bunny, was it really all that big or what?

TTYS,

Monkeys!


----------



## lyndsy (May 10, 2005)

Well i've got some very uncertain news as yet...

Buster's NOT using one of his back legs...

We're rushing off to the vet in an hour or so, she feels it's an emergency. I went grocery shopping and came home, and he was hopping with one leg...

I'm SOOOOOOOO upset right now, I don't know how he could have done this in his cage? I was only gone for an hour... 

I'll let you guys know what happens later, wish us luck!

Monkeys...:?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 10, 2005)

Poor Buster. Will be waiting to hear the news. Hope it's not serious. 

Rainbows! :?


----------



## Carolyn (May 10, 2005)

Oh No, Lyndsy!!

What's going on overthere???

Is he okay?? What did the doctor say?

Please write back as soon as you can. Very worried about you and Buster.





-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (May 10, 2005)

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 10, 2005)

pacing back and forth worrying.....

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (May 10, 2005)

Just spoke to her husband. She's still at the vet's with Buster.

Thinking of you, Buster and Lyndsy!

Get well soon!

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (May 10, 2005)

Oh Lyndsy, no, no, no! Poor Buster. How are things going? Wishing all the best your way.- Jan


----------



## lyndsy (May 10, 2005)

WELL!

Buster will be ok! What has happened is this...

You know those sticks made of plastic you get balloons on? Well rabbit bones are a lot like this, in the sense they bend very easy...

all he has done is bend his leg bone. How wearen't too sure of, but after a little sedation, a few x rays,many hours,and few hundred dollars, we've been sent home with pain meds and told, NO ACTIVITY FOR TWO WEEKS! the bone will straighten itself out!

So for now, he's hanging out on the bottom of his cage with his food and water and hay...

My poor baby! We were SO worried he had fractured it, or dislocated it...

URGH! these Monkeys! I tell yah'! 

Carolyn, I heard you called, thank you for caring so much, i'll give you a call if that's alright?

Thank you to EVERYONE for caring so much, I told Buster, and he was a little out of it, but he says thanks so much!

Much Love,

Monkeys!


----------



## Jenniblu (May 10, 2005)

Hey Lyndsy, have you blocked off the ramps in his cage? I would just worry that he would get on the ramp and possibly fall or injure himself with the leg being sore.Just a thought.

ETA- Glad to hear that he is okay. Silly monkeys always keeping you on your toes!


----------



## cirrustwi (May 10, 2005)

Oh, I'm so glad Buster's going to be ok. You have to love those strange animal injuries.I had a dog decided one morning she wasn't going to use her hind legs at all. $500 worth ofblood tests,x-rays with sedationlater, we had no diagnosis and a dog who was suddenly walking just fine again. LOL

Jen


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 10, 2005)

I didn't know their bones were so soft and could bend like so. Could he have caught it on something or twisted it? Glad he will be better anyways.

Get well soon Buster!

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 11, 2005)

Every once in awhile Sebastian's legs get pretty close to doing something I'm not sure they should with these large squares on the Condo wire. Buster may have got his leg caught in his condo wire and startled himself into a panic.

I'm so glad he is going to be alright.Too bad about the $$$ though! :shock:Might have to cut back on that spring mix and supplement with dandelions! At least they are in season!!! 

Raspberry


----------



## Cheetos mom (May 11, 2005)

Your babies are absolutely beautiful! They almost looked liked they're stuffed animals that someone designed! 

What kind of rabbits are they? I am so new to rabbits that I am trying to gain an education as I go. I could probably look it up, but I am more inclined to remember if I ask....

P.S What's with all the Canadians, eh?  And where is Monkeyville? (I grew up in Toronto, but am now in Az)


----------



## dajeti2 (May 11, 2005)

Dearest Lyndsy, I am so glad Buster is alright. I haven't been on this week getting ready for Dale to come home today. Carolyn called me and told me what happened. I am so sorry. I am just relieved that you and Buster are okay. You are a wild woman my friend lol. I heard about the drive. I am going to be gone all weekend and be back Sunday night. I will check in as much as I can. 

You and Buster will be in my thoughts and prayers. I will talk to you soon Sweetie. Give Buster a kiss from Auntie Tina. Apollo says he wants you to give Buster some extra treats from him too. Hugs Hun.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2005)

How's the little mon doing today, Lyndsy?

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (May 11, 2005)

GOOD MORNING!!!!

Thanks for all your posts and love... that's so sweet of you all!

Carolyn, Buster is still only using his one leg today, but he LOVES his pain killers, so it makes my life a whole lot easier... LMBO! He's been hanging out on the bottom level of his cage, I moved his food and hay and all that good stuff down there for him. 

and again thanks for talking to me last night! You are TOO funny girl! How's everyone in "FOOD TOWN"???????? ROFLMBO!

Jen, that's AWFUL about your dog, but you know what... I'm at the vet no word of a lie EVERY month with someone here! It costs a small fortune...

RS- that's what we think has happened. He's caught it in the bars and scared himself, and some where in the struggle he's twisted it... SILLYMONKEYS!

Cheetos mom, Buster and TUcker are Holland Lops, Monkeyville is pretty close to Toronto, LMBO! WELCOME!!!!!

AUNTIE TINA! Yesterday was a blurr! I FORCED my husband off the phone to call the vet... THEN the receptionist answers, and i'm all, WENDY NOW!(Wendy is my vet)The drive was INSANE! People were honking at me, flipping me the bird, I was going so fast, with tears in my eyes, I don't know how we made it alive...:shock:

I'm SOOOO happy Dale is coming home, and don't you worry about Buster, he's getting as much love as he'll allow me to give him, and tell Wollo, he's getting EXTRA salad...

Thank you all for caring so much, you know i've never met ANY of you, and yet I feel like we're a family... THANK YOU!

MONKEYS!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 11, 2005)

Buster is my nephew so of course I'm going to worry. I told Dale about what happened when he called last.Funny thing is as soon as I said one of the Monkeys he knew who I was talking about.:shock::shock::shock:Guess I talk about them A LOT lol.

Carolyn told me all about it when she called last night. She told me the whole story and the way she tells it, you may have a future in racing cars lol.

I am so relieved that you both survived the drive safe and sound. The vet knows the sound of your voice...W:shock:W.

I will try and check on you and him each day. Give Tucker love from me too.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (May 12, 2005)

How's Buster doing, Lyndsy?

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (May 12, 2005)

Well, he's still really quiet. but I guess it'll take some time.

The pain meds make him pretty tired too. Last night when I did the daily clean up, he was so relieved to see the door open. I think he thinks I forgot how to operate his door... LMBO! He unlocked it himself today... MONKEY!:X

He's been eating A LOT more than the last couple of days. So that's good news. Also when I was cleaning, he snuck out, and he's using the leg a little bit more than before. 

Tucker is still oblivious to the whole thing, you know how animals are just supposed to "sense" things?????? NOT! What a little Monkey! He could care less... 

They got their new toys!!!!!!! Buster used his for pain management on the way to the vet, that and to keep from screaming "we're all going to die crazy driver"...

Tucker LOVES toys, He got this new hanging sisal toy, and he fights with it... The funniest thing ever! He gets mad because it JUST hangs there. So he pulls it, and nothing happens, then he tugs it, again NOTHING, so then he gets right violent with it, and if the darn thing doesn't come back to hit him square in the head...ROFLMBO!After that he runs to hide from it, 5 mins later he repeats the whole process! Not the smartest banana in the bunch! LOL!

He has another new toy, it's a sisal bone, he tosses it from one side of his cage to the other, and fetches it. I guess he's playing fetch all alone... Daytona doesn't play fetch but my Tucker does, I think we have an identity crisis!

The other night, he tried to fit into his old chube, now that was funny... His head is so BIG it wouldn't even fit, so he decided to chew it up instead! MONKEYS! 

As far as poor Buster goes, he is slowly on the mend...

Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (May 12, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Not the smartest banana in the bunch! LOL!




Heeeyyyyy!!!



Don't you be picking on my Tucker-Bucker. 

I'm glad that Buster's doing better, but still am anxiously awaitingword as to when he'll be all better. Did the vet have any ideas, Lyndsy?? 

None of my rabbitscare to play with toys...onlyCali once in a great while with a Wiffle Ball. I bet it's quite a sight to see. Give those two troublemakers a big kiss for me.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 12, 2005)

Very glad he's on the mend and that it wasn't something more serious. 

Isn't it funny how we "reasonable and safe minded" people can become totally oblivious to everyone else when our animals are in trouble?



I'm sure you drove much more safely on the way home! 

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (May 12, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *lyndsy wrote:*





> Not the smartest banana in the bunch!LOL!





> Heeeyyyyy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Carolyn, I ONLY speak the truth, he can do the same thing over and over, after the first attempt scares the living daylights outta him...

Now having said that, he is actually the more fun one to play with. He LOVES to play tug of war with his new rope. and if you give him a towel,on atile floor, he'll let you swing him around gently on it...

Buster, he'd NEVER even dream of that happening... he'd rather layabout in the sun spots on the floor and watch from a FAR distance!

RS- I'm glad it wasn't anything more serious, I would've had to take a second mortgage out on my house to pay the bill... LMBO!

As for an estimated healing time, she's got him on strict NO EXERCISE,OR FREE RUNNING FOR 2 WEEKS!!!!!!! URGH! Now howon earth is that gonna work???????:?



Monkeys!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 12, 2005)

Well, after a few hours (and a dinner break),I've finally read the whole Buster and Tucker story. I've smiled, laughed, caught my breath and worried... I just did it in fast mode to catch up. 

What a lovely addition you are to the Rabbits Only Forum, Lyndsy 
Your buns are absolutely delightful!


----------



## lyndsy (May 13, 2005)

Thank you Minda!

They are quite the Monkeys! and keep me on my toes at ALL times...

but you know, I wouldn't have it ANY other way!

They have quite a long story to tell, for such little monkeys, and the way they keep going it's only gonna grow with them...

Thanks for taking the time to read about them, I know it takes a while! LOL!

I'm thinking of writing a book entitled, 'The truth about Monkeys!!!!' 

LMBO!!!!!

Monkeys!


----------



## lyndsy (May 16, 2005)

HELLO AGAIN!!!!!!!

Well I thought i'd tell you about Buster!

He is starting to use his leg again, and VERY upset about having to stay in his cage ALL day, meanwhile Tucks has FULL run of the house...LMBO!

We tried cilantro, Buster LOVES it, Tucker, he saves his and eats it sometime after we all go to bed! We also tried carrot tops! Again, Buster LOVES them, Tucks wouldn't even touch it!

So, Tucks has spring mix, and cilantro, and Buster has an awesome salad, consisting of, carrot tops, oats, spring mix, and cilantro!

LMBO!!!!!

TTYS!

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 17, 2005)

Oh Lyndsy, I have thought of you and the Monkeys all the time. My computer time has been so limited since Dale's been home. I just want you to know you and my nephews were always a heartbeat away.

I've missed y'all. I am so relieved that Buster is doing better poor baby. I will keep him in my prayers.

Tucker is just being a fussy butt lol. I love that boy. I love all my boys. Hugs all around.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (May 17, 2005)

Here is Daytona, and Buster, eating salads... Daytona LOVES carots!






Here's Busater, cleaning up...






and Tucks, eating his salad...






in this one he's got a mouth FULL of food! LMBO!!!!

Buster is doing really well today! Everyday I notice him using it more and more!

One more week of cage time, and he should be back to normal! YAY!!!!!!

Monkeys!


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

Excellent pictures of the Monkeys and their Uncle, Lyndsy! 

It's such great news to hear that Buster's getting stronger. Boy, if I think about what would've happened by now if you hadn't been on top of it like you were and you didn't get him to the vet right away, it makes me shiver. I do believe that you saved his life already. I know it sounds extreme, but pain is so stressful for rabbits and they just don't do well with handling either stress or pain. 

Isn't it funny how each has a taste for different things? 

Give all three of those babies a kiss from me. Hope all is going well in your life and with the house. 

 

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 17, 2005)

Click on the Monkeys for the full size version. 

How could I pass up this opportunity???

Minda


----------



## lyndsy (May 17, 2005)

Minda I LOVE IT!!!!!

I'm printing as we speak!!!!!!!

THANK YOU!

Monkeys!


----------



## lyndsy (May 17, 2005)

I just tried to print it and it got off.... How do I change the size to fit my paper?????

also i'd like it as an avatar.... how do I do that too...

Monkeys!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 18, 2005)

kinda hard to see small but...

odd that it printed off the page, the size is 6.5" x 5"


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 18, 2005)

Do you have Microsoft Photo Editor?

I opened it in that

clicked on print

centered it on the page

looks like it will print ok...

If not, Microsoft Photo Editor also has a resize option right when you print it

When you click on print, a box comes up

lower right of the box has a place that says 

size: width, height

You can change it by percentage as well

and there's also an option that says "fit to page" which would give you a nice large monkey sign

Minda


----------



## cirrustwi (May 18, 2005)

Those monkeys are so adorable. Good tohear Buster is feeling better!! The picture with your dog istoo funny. I love how Buster is sharing his salad withDaytona!

Jen


----------



## lyndsy (May 18, 2005)

Minda,

Thanks again, i'll have to ask my hubby. I tried farting around with it today, but no such luck!

I think it would make an awesome sign to warn visitors... LMBO!

Thanks again!

Jen, Buster and Daytona have a bond i've noticed. When he's out andabout he looks for Daytona, they binky together, and after all that funand sharing they lay on the floor and groom eachother!

It really is a sweet thing!

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

How cute. I love how Daytona is with the boys. He is such a sweetie. I am so glad Buster is doing better. Poor guy probably doesn't understand why he's grounded.

Look at Tucker pigging out lol. He is such a doll but then you knew that already. Oh how I love those Monkeys great and small. Extra treats for them from me ok. Lots of extra hugs and kisses too.

Tina

I love the sign. How cute and appropriate.


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

Hey Lyndsy, 

I posted this new icon just for you. 

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## lyndsy (May 18, 2005)

:monkey:Thanks Caroln, now when I sign off i'll just use that!



I LOVE all the new icons, I never could express myself fully... LMBO!!!!!

much love to you,
:monkey:


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

:colors: Glad you like them! 

I did think it'd be easier for you to sign off with them. 

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (May 18, 2005)

Well I have to admit something to you all...

I let Buster out to play for 30 mins. today... duh,duh,duh:wink:

I just felt sooooooo bad for the little monkey, and he started using his leg almost fully today!!!! YAY!!!! 

So I though it would be good for him! Well if the little Monkey didn't start Binkying around... after that he laid down, I think he knew it was too much, but he was just SO happy!

Pooped ALL over the room, to tell Tucks, I'M BAAAACK! 

LMBO!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

:groupparty:


Let the Games Begin!

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 19, 2005)

Ooh will you come make me a cage like yours, lyndsey?

Pleeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## lyndsy (May 19, 2005)

Where do you live??????

LMBO!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:

I can try and help you through here if you'd like....

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 21, 2005)

Oh no I live in Louisiana! I actually can't make another one. My mom wouldn't allow it after all the time spent on the one we have. 

I was just messing around, I like your cage very much!


----------



## lyndsy (May 21, 2005)

I thought everyone would like to know Buster is all better!!!!!!!!

He is using both legs as normal again, and we even got a full binky tonight! YAY!

It a long weekend, and fireworks are going off, Daytona HATES fireworks, and the Monkeys! don't particularly like them either! 

:disgust:So you know that means that tonight when Peter and all the neighbors are out letting them off, i'll be here, in the jungle comforting ALL of my Monkeys!

Which tonight is FINE with me, I went out with the girls last night.............

:groupparty:Needless to say, there was A LOT of this, and NONE of this:sleep:

as 6 am came around and we were all eating hot dogs.... LMBO!!!! I'm a hurting unit today, BUT I did manage to do ALL my planting today! and now i'm going to bed.... LMBO!:laugh:

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 22, 2005)

YAY. Buster is BACK!!!! Great news Lyndsy, though I expect he and Tucks will be up to all sorts of Monkey Business now - Jan


----------



## lyndsy (May 23, 2005)

Well the Monkeys! are back!!!!!

Buster is 100% again! and lovin' EVERY minute of it! YAY!

:clap:I'm SOOOOOO happy to see him run and binky!

Tucks isn't very pleased about the whole thing, because he had the run of the whole upstairs, and now it's divided up again... 

LMBO! 

I witnessed one of the cutest things last night since they started fighting....

Buster was wreaking havoc amongst the house, and Tucks was having a rest in his cage, Tucks now likes to lay in front of his door, JUST in case mum wants to let him out.... Buster was being VERY quiet.... So I look to see what he's doing, they're grooming each other through the bars....

AWWWWWWWWWWW! It was SOOOO cute!

I'd like to try them together again, but am a little concerned because of Buster's leg JUST healing and all????????

So I thought i'd share this WONDERFUL news with you all!

:heart:

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 23, 2005)

YAY! They're so sweet! You have to let poor little Tucks out, you just gotta! :angel:


----------



## lyndsy (May 23, 2005)

WELL YOU ARE NEVER GONNA GUESS WHAT HAPPENED TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Buster and Tucker PLAYED TOGETHER.........

:groupparty:I am SOOOOOOO freakin' HAPPY right now!

I even got the pics to prove it to yah'!







Here they are, Tucks is grooming Buster.....






AWWWWWWWW!

and look at this Monkey! chewing on my bathroom door!






OH I'M SOOOOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!:colors:

:heart:

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 24, 2005)

YAY!!!!!!!!! That's awesome, Lyndsy! 

I know you are thrilled. I'm so happy for you and the boys.

Laura


----------



## Jenniblu (May 24, 2005)

Oh Lyndsy i'm so happy to hear about the monkeys. Especially Buster getting better, but best of all this--






YOU HAVE GOT TO UPDATE YOUR AVATAR NOW BECAUSE THE MONKEYS ARE BACK TOGETHER AGAIN! :kiss:


----------



## TinysMom (May 24, 2005)

I forget...how long has it been since their neuter?

Peg


----------



## Carolyn (May 24, 2005)

Aww!! Punkins!!!!!!

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (May 24, 2005)

Yay! It's great that they're back together again!


----------



## lyndsy (May 24, 2005)

I know I NEED to make a new avatar, but I don't know how....

Peg, It's been a little over a month now since they were neutered... 

I honestly thought this day would NEVER come... but here we are! YAY!!!!!

I'll have to through Daytona into the mix! 

I think a lot of what happened is because I had them in neutral territory. The hallway doesn't belong to anybody, and it was big enough to let them run, but small enough to be able to break anything up. 

Carolyn, where have you been?????? Haven;t heard from yah' in a while.... Like I should talk eh? LMBO!

:heart::monkey::monkey:

PS- I gotta say, i'm LOVIN' these new emoticons!


----------



## lyndsy (May 24, 2005)

Look at this baby...




Her name is Custard, and she's a Himmy. I WANT HER SOOOOOO BAD!

Peter says NO WAY! but look at her cute little face...

My Monkeys! could fight over a face like that....

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Jenniblu (May 24, 2005)

I tried to shrink it down a little --


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 25, 2005)

I've been out fora while and when I come back I get this wonderful news! Woo Hoo! The boys are back! :clap:It's so good to hear that they might be getting back to their old selves again. I know this is what you've been hoping for. I'm glad Buster is feeling better too. 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (May 25, 2005)

How could Peter say no to that face????? Maybe because you already have a zoo and the monkeys are a handful in and of themselves. Nahh...that can't be it!!

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (May 25, 2005)

LMBO!

Nah, that's NOT it at all!!!!!!

but she is a cutie pie.... 

WOW! Today was a scorcher.... 28 degrees Celsius! Nice, but HOT! 

We got the pool open, now it just has to warm up, a few more days like this and we'll be swimming... I had to turn the air on, and put the fan on for the Monkeys! It gets too hot all the way upstairs for the little bumbs!

Buster thought it was GREAT! and Tucks, well he's Tucks, he lays right in the spot where the fan hits his cage, and brings EVERYTHING up to that spot... MONKEYS!

Buster, I thought you'd all like to know, has a new favorite food.... CARROT TOPS!

Tucks, he didn't even touch it... he sticks to spring mix, and oats.....

I tried them both with cilantro, because EVERYONE raved how much their buns LOVED the stuff..... The MONKEYS! on the other hand, turned their noses up! I've tried it a few times now and it's always left on the plates.... 

I'm growing dill, sage, and parsley, we'll see if ANY of those are a hit.... 

PICKY LITTLE MONKEYS!

Carolyn, thanks for the avatar, I changed it! 

Jenniblu, thanks also, I can change them up now! 

RS- Isn't it wonderful... I seriously thought this day would NEVER come! Harmony, once again!
:heart:
:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Jenniblu (May 26, 2005)

Oh Lyndsy - look at the two monkeys back together again! :bunnydance::bunnydance: I had to figure out how warm it was in Fahrenheit (82.4) lol! Wow! It has been 50-60 degrees here (10-15*C). Send some warm weather my way, will ya I want my plants so flourish some.


----------



## lyndsy (May 29, 2005)

Well Buster got NASTY again...

He tried fighting with my poor poor Tucks...:nonono:

My poor baby didn't even see it coming! One minute they're grooming each other, the next it's a freakin' all out war! 

Today when they saw each other through the gate Tuckshad a spaz attack!He's TERRIFIED of Buster! Little bugger....

Buster has been just nasty with us all, except his BELOVED DAYTONA! The two of themwere running around together today, Buster would chase Daytona, and then Daytona would turn around and chase him! Buster would go under the bed, because he figured out Daytona couldn't get him underthere! LMBO! and Daytona would go on the bed because Buster can't jump that high! I even have troubles getting into that bed...

It was pretty cute, either Daytona thinks he's a rabbit, or Buster thinks he's a dog!

I haven't decided yet! LMBO!:laugh:

So Tucks and I hung out while Daytona and Bust-a-boo played TAG! Tucks was digging my hair, flopping on top of my feet, kissing me, and for the first time, he made like a purring/humming noise, which I took as a good thing!

I think he's in love with me.... LOL! He was ALL OVER me today! Kisses,rubbing, chinning, he even let me play with his ear today! 

That's a HUGE step for us! Buster LOVES his ears played with, always has, but Tucks has been VERY hard to get close to. FINALLY all those hours of laying on the floor, hand feeding, grooming, and talking is paying off, HE LOVES ME!:love:HE REALLY LOVES ME! 

They had a tiny first thunder storm today, Buster didn't seem to be too bothered with the whole thing, but I don't think Tucks enjoyed it. We had a couple of thumps, and then when I laid with him on the floor, he curled up in my hair...

I'm just busting at the seams over here!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 30, 2005)

Aww, isn't bunny love a wonderful thing? :angel:It's great that he found happiness with you while the others were off doing their own thing! I'm glad your patience has paid off and that Tucker is returning affection.

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Jun 5, 2005)

Well Hello again from the Jungle!!!!

It's been a while I know....

The Monkeys have been dealing well with all the hot weather we've been having here. LMBO! BECAUSE they sleep on the vents in their rooms, and i've turned the air on...:laugh:

Tucker is still my little lover boy.... full of kisses each and EVERY day! and Bust a moves, well he's still VERY grumpy, we're thinking of changing his name to Bust a boo Grumpy pants...

Oh Monkeys!!!!!:disgust:

We've been doing a TON of outdoor work AGAIN! We just removed all of our patio stones, and put in a flag stone walkway, with gardens on either side. We made Daytona his own driveway up to his doghouse...:clap:He laid on it ALL afternoon!

I would also like to let all of you know, Peter and I have decided to start trying for a baby!:stork:

So if all goes well..... We'll be introducing a new Monkey into the Jungle soon!

I'll keep you all up to date on the baby thing! 

As for the gardens, i'm gonna take some pics this week and post them up here. I LOVE gardening, and went kinda nuts with it! LMBO!

and of course i'll take some new pics of the Monkeys! 

They are shedding like CRAZY! Holey Moley! Rabbit hair EVERYWHERE! :growl:

Hopefully that'll end SOON!

until next,


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 5, 2005)

They are shedding like CRAZY! Holey Moley! Rabbit hair EVERYWHERE! :growl:

I have that problem too. Isn't it amazing how such small animals can have so much fur!!! If you are missing for any length of time, we'll just put it down to you 'trying for a baby'- Jan


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 19, 2005)

So Lyndsy is the lesson for cage building still up?

I can now build Stanley a new cage and I think yours is so cool so could you show me how to make it?


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 20, 2005)

aww what lil hunnie you have just heart melting i love your bunnies soo cute i love your doggie too hehehe!! awww just too cute!!! aww gr8 pics soo adorable!! tahnsk for showing us all!!AWWWWWWWWWWWW:inlove::love:


----------



## lyndsy (Jun 20, 2005)

Stanleysmom!

Sure thing...

Just let me know what you want, and i'll help you out as best I can!
:monkey::monkey:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 20, 2005)

Well I'm not sure exactly when I'll be able to make it but probably this summer......

I don't really know what I just want one like yours.


----------



## lyndsy (Jun 21, 2005)

HOLA FROM THE JUNGLE!!!!!

Well, the Monkeys! are back with some more pics for you all!!!!!







Here is my Tucker Pants!How sweet is he.....







Look at my little cooky monkey! He LOVES his hidey hole! Mostly to dig, and play in...






and the KING OF THE JUNGLE himself, none other than THE Buster!!!!!

LMBO!!!! He TOTALLY has that kind of attitude!

Nothing really new here. Monkeys are still Monkeys! 

BUSY BUSY BUSY!!!! 

I need to be doing this I think...:bath:LOL! 

No rest for the wicked!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Lyndsy, they look awesome. I was so relieved when I read that Buster's leg is healed. YEA!!

Tucker is a sweetie as usually. Buster is such a little trouble maker. Mr. 'Tude.

Congrats on trying to have a baby. I am so happy for you both.I hope it happens real soon. I can't think of a better mom and dad. If y'all can handle all 3 Monkeys, a baby will be a cinch lmbo.

Give the Monkeys some extra spring mix from Auntie Tina. Hugs and kisses for both of them. 

How is Daytona? I miss hearing about my big boy. Spring mix for him too.

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 23, 2005)

Well I have been wondering how you keep the stories up with no support for them on the bottom? :? Is it the boards on top?


----------



## lyndsy (Jun 23, 2005)

TINA BO BINA!!!!!!!!

HOWS IT GOIN'??????

Thanks for the compliments... I hope we get pregnant quick too! I can't WAIT to have a baby without fur, or cold blood.... LMBO!

It's SO nice to hear from you!

How's my Wollo doin?????? and JER????????

Send my love to your zoo!



Stanleys mommy,

We used pieces of NIC cubes to form the floors, and then put wood, with indoor outdoor carpeting on top!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey Girl! It's been really crazy here lol.

Apollo is being a goof as usual. Right now he's sneaking up on the Nibblets so he can mark their divider lmbo. Oops they saw him and now he's running away.

Jeremy is heaven with the Zoo Crew. If he's not playing with the bunnies, he's outside playing with the chickens. I thought two bunnies were fun, five is like a night at the circus.

I am so happy for you. I can't wait to hear you're pregnant.

How are the Monkeys?

I just have to say I love the monkeys that you are signing with a lot more than the other ones. The other ones always looked like they were passing gas.:embarrassed:

When can we expect some more pics from the Jungle? You know me...






Hugs and kisses to everyone in the Jungle from everyoneat the Acres

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jun 23, 2005)

Lyndsy, Congratulations on the baby making plans!

I can't think of a nicer person to be in the Mommy business! Babies and Monkeys, sounds like a great plan to me!

Raspberry


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 24, 2005)

Okay thanks Lyndsy!


----------



## lyndsy (Jun 24, 2005)

Tina!!!

I will try and take some more pics this weekend.... I'm not too busy this weekend.

The Monkeys! are indeed Monkeys! Their neuter didn't change too much of their personalities... Buster is still the KING OF THE JUNGLE (or so he thinks...) chasing after your feet as you walk by him, charging the door of his cage when he thinks it's time to come out... and when he's done his salad, he chucks the plate down a level just to let me know!You know the usual Buster antics!!!! LMBO!

and my Tucks, is still the slightly, hmmm, how can I put this nicely,less smarter of the two! LMBO! He STILL refuses to poop in his litter box, if something scares him, he goes right back to it and does it AGAIN!!!! He stillhas his MEGA TEMPER TANTRUMS when he thinks it's time for EVERYONE here in the jungle to get up! He's the first one in his cage when he smells his salad, and licks the plate clean! Good ol' Tucker Pants!!! always good for a laugh!

Daytona, well, he isn't liking the summer heat so much.He still goes for his hair cuts, and LOVES the shortness now! He still lays on the floor with Buster, although he'd like to lay with Buster A LOT more than Buster allows... They still share salads, and carrots,and he enjoys his morning puppy massage!!!!!

Peter and I are SOOOOOOO excited about the whole baby thing... and yes RS babies are indeed MONKEYS! BUT I think mine more so than others!!!!!LMBO! I can't wait to see that tiny little face staring up at me... or the screaming at 2AM! LMBO! 

I'll work on the pics!

all our love to the zoo crew! SLG, and Sebbie

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 24, 2005)

I can't stop laughing. 

Buster is always going to try and show y'all he is King of your Jungle lmbo. He is so funny.

Tucker is such a sweetie. I just love his personality. Tucker is so smart. He's just testing the probability theory to see if it will happen and scare him again. Yea that's it.

Poor Daytona. I was wondering how he was doing with it getting so warm now. He is so good with the Monkeys.

I am just so thrilled for you.

I figured I couldn't very well ask you for pics when I haven't posted some in awhile so I posted some of the Zoo Crew lol.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 9, 2005)

HOLEY MOLEY!!!!!

ITS BEEN A WHILE!!!!

Well I took some pics yesterday!!!!!! AND HERE THEY ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Here is Tucker baby, relaxing under his bed in the toy room....






See he still LOVES his vents, hot or cold!!!!! LMBO!






Here's The KING himself, also sleeping under his bed... good grief!






This is as active as I could get the little Monkey! LMBO!






and last but NOT least, is Daytona!!!!!! I woke him up to take his picture so he looks a little out of it... 

Nothing all that new over here, it's REALLY hot, our pool has NEVER been used so much.. LMBO! either has our air conditioning! 

Hope all goes well at the Boathouse party, wish I could be there... Maybe next year...

:kiss:

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 9, 2005)

Cute very very very cute i must say. Did I say cute?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 9, 2005)

I can see I need to make a bunny-napping and dog-napping trip soon...

Those pictures are SOOO cute!

Peg


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 10, 2005)

AWWWWWW! 

Thanks you guys! They are indeed cute, but little Monkeys! none the less!!!!!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 12, 2005)

Well!

I thought i'd inform you all on my VERY stressful day today!!!!

MY AIR CONDITIONER BROKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was sooooooooooooooooo ANGRY! 

I got up this morning and noticed it was a little warm in the house,and we've had our air on since the beginning of summer because we've had some SERIOUS heat issues here! (being in the jungle and all....) 

So I thought very little of it, as I was half asleep... a little while longer I noticed, it was even hotter. Getting a little worried, i checked the air temp. coming from the vent with my foot... and to my surprise IT WAS WARM!!!!!!!:shock:

So I started freakin! I went outside to check if it was frozen, because when your Freon goes your air conditioning unit freezes over... but that wasn't it. 

So then I went and checked the fuse box, but it was fine too!

I called my dad, who is the fixer of ALL things fixable, and he came over and took the unit apart, and noticed th e fan wasn't moving, that the motor had seized up...:growl:

At this point it's ALREADY close to 25 degrees Celsius... and CLIMBING!

Then we phoned ALL over the place looking for this part,hone: FINALLY we find one, but it's an hour away....

So like the MANIACS we are:race:OFF WE WENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The whole time my poor Monkeys! are desperately seeking an air vent that works...

So I gave them ice cubes, frozen face clothes, and frozen water bottles, BUT they still laid on the vents.....

Finally we get home, and now its 30 DEGREES CELSIUS in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!:shock2:I ran up and checked on the Monkeys! and all was well...

So I helped my dad replace the part, and that was at 4pm, and at 9pm, we're still sitting at 26 degrees Celsius..... SOOOOOOOO

The Monkeys! got a fan, face clothes, and ice cubes in their cages, the air is SLOWLY working... and I have a feeling we'll be sleeping on the couch tonight!

URGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hopefully a better day tomorrow!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Never can get enough of the Monkeys.They're so precious. Dakota's picture is stunning.Such a pretty baby!! :inlove:

Stay Cool, MyFriend!



-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 15, 2005)

I just love updates from the Monkeys. And would ya' look at Daytona - I just wanna hug that fluffy boy!

:love:

Glad to hear that your AC is working again.


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello again from the Jungle....:wave:

After a long day of running around, i'm finally able to sit and relax at the computer. 

Only to realize the Monkeys! had no salad, and I had to go back out...:disgust:

So while I was at the store, I thought I would try giving them a wee bit of pumpkin, since we are still shedding... So as USUAL, Tucker turned his nose up to the idea of trying something new, and Buster couldn't eat it quick enough!

Tucks honestly picked the plate up with his teeth, and tossed it...:nononoo you know how hard pumpkin is to clean up with a rabbit in the way???????? LMBO!

Buster licked his plate CLEAN! and then tried sleeping on it!:laugh:

We put a tv in the rabbit room, because the Monkeys! were scared of thunderstorms, and today, I went in to turn it on for them while I talked to Tina on the phone, and caught Buster watching it! It was the cutest thing I had ever seen. I put it on a kids station, and DORA was on, he LOVED it! 

As some of you know i'm in the process of adopting a rescue rabbit.Hopefully i'll be able to bring her home in the next two weeks. So you know what that means..........

MORE PICS AND MORE MONKEYS!

I'm hoping to bond her with either Buster or Tucker...

:mrsthumper::thumper:So maybe it'll look somethin' like that... LOL! I can only hope right????

Her name is Emma, and shes a Californian Rabbit. 




I think she's just GORGEOUS, and CAN NOT WAIT to FINALLY meet her! I hope she can whip theseMonkeys! into shape! I know i've tried, and look at the out come, i'm afraid of a 3lb. ball of fur...(buster)

So ANOTHER Monkey! to add to our Jungle, BUT this time it's a female... I won't be alone anymore....
:monkey::monkey:


----------



##  (Jul 27, 2005)

I do hopeyou get to bring Emmahome soon , she is avery pretty girl . I know what its liketo be VERY afraid ofa 3 lb ball of furr ,intimidating little crittersthey can be ! geeshbut so cute ya have tolove them .

Cant wait for the pictureupdates been since the begining ofJuly since Monley updates !!!!!

wtg on getting the Air conditionergoing again . This heat is too brutalwith out it .


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 27, 2005)

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just won my cage for Emma on ebay!!!!!!!!

It's regular 120 CAD and I got it including shipping, for 60 CAD!

I almost have everything for her now, I went out and got her a litter box, two bowls, and a water bottle(just in case), I ordered her a few toys fromthe online rabbit store I always shop at. I just need her food, a blanket (any suggestions, she REALLY likes blankets)and i'm waiting to hear back from her foster mum as to where she puts her hay. I'm trying to keep things somewhat the same for Emma. 

This is soooooo exciting, I can't wait to bring her "HOME"

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 27, 2005)

yaaaaaay!! its so exciting when a new bun comes home!! I wish you the best of luck in bonding her with one of the monkeys!!


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 27, 2005)

Well I went out shopping tonight, and picked some more stuff for Emma, and the Monkeys! I got them each a small wicker basket to go nuts on, a new towel, Emma got a towel with MONKEYS! on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It looks kinda girly so I didn't get the boys one, Buster got Frogs, and Tucks got zoo animals. 

I also got Emma a carrier, and a large kitty litter box, she enjoys ripping up news paper in one at her foster home, and that's where she eats her hay from too. I'm just waiting for my cage to come. Their shipping it out tomorrow, so it should be here by Friday, Monday at the latest.

So if all goes well, Emma will come home some time next week... The foster mum said ANY time, and that it's going to be hard saying goodbye, but that she knows Emma is going to a good home. I told her she could come and see Emma whenever she wanted, and we would stay in contact through email as well. She only lives about 15mins. from here...

So here's a question I thought would be fun to ask you all, WHO DO YOU THINK EMMA WILL BOND WITH??????

I look forward to hearing your responses...

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 28, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> WHO DO YOU THINK EMMA WILL BOND WITH??????


Hmmm......

You'll have to let her spend a night with both of them, like they do on "The Bachelorette". 

I can see her at the final ceremony: "Well, Buster, I had agreat time with you, and Tucker, you're a real sweetheart.Boo-hoo. I just don't know which of you to pick."

Hee hee

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 28, 2005)

I say Emma will bond with......





Ummm...





Buster!


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 28, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> *lyndsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > WHO DO YOU THINK EMMA WILL BOND WITH??????
> ...


LMBO!:laugh:

Well apparently she's quite the looker too, all white, with blue eyes, and grey markings...

Carolyn, you really think Buster will her choice? I'm on the fence, She seems to be very easy going, and not dominant at all, where as Buster is very demanding. So maybe you're right. Tucker is such an easy going, busy, little fart. I don't think he'll even notice that there's been a change...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 28, 2005)

It won't be fair if one of the boys has a girlfriend and the other one is alone. Are you planning on getting another one later?

(I'm pulling for Tucker, personally)

Laura


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm not thinking that far ahead yet... We'll see how the first rescue/bonding goes and then worry about that later...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 28, 2005)

All your bunnies are very B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## EEEM (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm going to guess Buster... Maybe all he needs to tame him is a bat of the lash from a sweet lady.Howie was dominant upon his first meeting of Judy, but she whipped the little bugger into shape in no time.


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 28, 2005)

So you guys think the King of the Jungle, will have a Queen do you????

I hope one of 'em gets along with her....


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 29, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote:*


> *...*where as Buster is very demanding.





The bigger they are, the harder they fall.

Can't wait to meet the new monkey!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 29, 2005)

watch, this lil Emma girly is gonna turn Buster into a sack-o-mush!!


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 29, 2005)

Carolyn,

That little Monkey, is soooooooooooooooooooo cute. You are right there, the bigger they are the harder they fall....

She is such a sweetie pie, I just hope these Monkeys! know just how special she is...

Freddy's Mom,

Somethings gotta give with that one. I try to cut his nails, clean his ears, and he tries to rip my fingers off, not to mention all the growling, and screaming... It takes like 2 million people to cut one3lb rabbits nails...:disgust:

Tucker on the other hand, he just doesn't have a carein the world. He has come out of his shell so much, just in the last month,it's really amazing. At night he waits for me to come in and say goodnight. He can be sleeping on the ground level of his cage, but when the hall light comes on, and I come in the room, he RUNS to the top level,on two legs and BEGS for his lovin's. I stroke his head, play with his ear, and poke around his feet.(trying to get him used to the idea of people touching him) He usually flops to make sure I get his tummy...

They are night and day...

Still waiting onmy cage......................................

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 29, 2005)

haha ....that sounds like Freddy .......I callit his jail bird stance ....whenever hes waiting to come out of hiscage he sits on his back feet with his frontpaws up on thebars and his nose sticking thru..he looks so silly!! 

Buster will have to realize he'll have to change his ways to impress this lady bunny..teehee


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 29, 2005)

GOOD NEWS!!!!!!:groupparty:

I got a message from fedex, and they'll be here Tuesday. 

(monday is a holiday here):Canada:

So I contacted the rescue, and I'm approved...... YAY!:yes:

and I talked to the foster mum, and she said I can come and meet Emma on Tuesday night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I am bouncing off the friggin' walls over here!:bunnydance:



:monkey::monkey:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 30, 2005)

LOL Lyndsy. Could we say "Just a little bit excited"!! I am so pleased for you, and, of course Emma. I hope the bonding goes OK and at least *one* of the Monkeys falls for her.- Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jul 30, 2005)

Congrats! I can't wait to see more pics of her!


----------

